# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Έχετε κάνει το εμβόλιο;

## take a break

Παιδιά φοβάμαι να το κάνω. Δεν είμαι διόλου αρνητρια, τουναντίον,η κατάθλιψη δεν με αφήνει. Εσείς πώς τα καταφέρατε; σας παρακαλώ δώστε μου λίγο θάρρος . Να καθίσω σπίτι , να μην πηγαίνω πουθενά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω , φοβάμαι το ίδιο και το εμβόλιο και τον κορονοιο. Μέτα θα έχω σκέψεις άσχημες και τι θα γίνω. Εσείς τι λέτε;

----------


## ΖΜΕ

Εγώ δεν το έχω κάνει. Όταν φτάσει ο κόμπος στο χτένι και αναγκαστώ δυστυχώς...

----------


## Remedy

> Παιδιά φοβάμαι να το κάνω. Δεν είμαι διόλου αρνητρια, τουναντίον,η κατάθλιψη δεν με αφήνει. Εσείς πώς τα καταφέρατε; σας παρακαλώ δώστε μου λίγο θάρρος . Να καθίσω σπίτι , να μην πηγαίνω πουθενά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω , φοβάμαι το ίδιο και το εμβόλιο και τον κορονοιο. Μέτα θα έχω σκέψεις άσχημες και τι θα γίνω. Εσείς τι λέτε;


εγω φοβαμαι πιο πολυ τον κορονοιο και το εκανα. σε λιγο θα ληξει και το εξαμηνο και θα κανω και τριτο.
φοβαμαι τις αναμενομενες παρενεργειες αλλα οχι τις εξωτικες. οι πιθανοτητες τους ειναι μικροτερες απο το να παθεις ατυχημα και ασυγκριτα μικροτερες απο το να αρρωστησεις.

αν κλειστεις μεσα, για ποσο θα κλειστεις; ο κορονοιος, προς το παρον δεν φευγει. αν αλλαξουν τα δεδομενα, βλεπουμε...

----------


## take a break

> Εγώ δεν το έχω κάνει. Όταν φτάσει ο κόμπος στο χτένι και αναγκαστώ δυστυχώς...


Νομίζω πως έχει φτάσει ο κόμπος στο χτενι

----------


## [email protected]

Εγω που ειμαι το αγχος υγειας με ποδια το εκανα και μετα τη πρωτη δοση πηγαινα σε γιατρους νοσοκομεια για μερες γτ νομιζα οτι κατι θα παθω σιγουρα(η τρομοκρατια των σοσιαλ βλεπεις)σιγουρευτηκα οτι ειμαι υγιέστατη και μετα απο ενα μηνα χαλαρωσα και πηγα στις 6 βδομαδες τελικα και εκανα και τη δευτερη δοση ειχα ενα αγχος τις πρωτες μερες και σιγα σιγα σταματησα να το σκεφτομαι και να μην διαβαζω τιποτα και καπως ετσι το προχωραω και γω…σε καταλαβαινω ειναι δυσκολο ειδικα οταν υπαρχει αυτος ο διαχωρισμος

----------


## andreas86

Αύριο το πρωί θα το κάνω και ο Θεός βοηθός, μια προσευχή όσοι θέλετε να παν όλα καλά

----------


## ladybird12

Καί εγώ πολύ φοβόμουν, πάρα πολύ.
Αλλά παρακολουθούσα μία γιατρό στα σοσιαλ που πολλές φορές μίλαγε για τά εμβόλια καί τό συγκεκριμένο εμβόλιο καί ηρεμούσα. Διαβαζα καί τίς έρευνες που όλες δείχνουν υπέρ τού εμβολίου καί ηρεμησα πήγα καί τό έκανα.
Τίποτα από αυτά που σκεφτόμουν δεν έπαθα.

----------


## panpap25

Νομίζω κάθε νοήμων άνθρωπος φοβάται, απλά εμείς περισσότερο. Κανένας δε θέλει να ρισκάρει τη σωματική του ακεραιότητα. Ο χωρισμός σε στρατόπεδα υπέρμαχων & αρνητών κατ' εμέ είναι τουλάχιστον βλακώδης. Καλώς ή κακώς όποιος θέλει να έχει μία σχετική και πάλι ελευθερία κινήσεων το κάνει. Μυοκαρδίτιδες άνω των 30 σπανίζουν, αλλά και κάτω των 30 είναι ήπιες. Θρομβώσεις τα περισσότερα διαθέσιμα εμβόλια στην Ελλάδα δεν κάνουν. Τώρα αν κάποιος φοβάται την θρομβοπενία μπορεί κάλλιστα να ελέγξει τα αιμοπετάλιά του λίγες μέρες μετά τον εμβολιασμό και να προλάβει το οτιδήποτε αρνητικό. Με καθαρά φιλική διάθεση όλα αυτά, μιας κι ούτε εγώ ήθελα να κάνω κανένα εμβόλιο με το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό (πόσο μάλλον στα 26 μου).

----------


## take a break

> Εγω που ειμαι το αγχος υγειας με ποδια το εκανα και μετα τη πρωτη δοση πηγαινα σε γιατρους νοσοκομεια για μερες γτ νομιζα οτι κατι θα παθω σιγουρα(η τρομοκρατια των σοσιαλ βλεπεις)σιγουρευτηκα οτι ειμαι υγιέστατη και μετα απο ενα μηνα χαλαρωσα και πηγα στις 6 βδομαδες τελικα και εκανα και τη δευτερη δοση ειχα ενα αγχος τις πρωτες μερες και σιγα σιγα σταματησα να το σκεφτομαι και να μην διαβαζω τιποτα και καπως ετσι το προχωραω και γω…σε καταλαβαινω ειναι δυσκολο ειδικα οταν υπαρχει αυτος ο διαχωρισμος


Κάπως έτσι και γω , νομίζω πως δεν θα αφήσω ειδικότητα για ειδικότητα μετά. Καταραμένη κατάθλιψη.

----------


## andreas86

Το έκανα το εμβόλιο πριν λίγα λεπτά αγχοθηκα τώρα!

----------


## andreas86

Και μη ξεχάσω πείτε το και στον Ευαγγελάτο το ίδιο κάναμε

----------


## take a break

> Το έκανα το εμβόλιο πριν λίγα λεπτά αγχοθηκα τώρα!


Μην βάζεις τίποτα στο μυαλό σου

----------


## take a break

> Και μη ξεχάσω πείτε το και στον Ευαγγελάτο το ίδιο κάναμε


Για μας είναι αγώνας δρόμου, ψέματα;

----------


## Deploy

Εγώ έκανα πριν μερικές μέρες την 3η δόση. Μόνο σε αυτή τη δόση "ζορίστηκα" λιγάκι, καθώς το βράδυ με έπιασε ρίγος και κρύωνα. Την άλλη μέρα το πρωί αισθανόμουν κομμάτια στη δουλειά αλλά μετά από 3-4 ώρες όχι μόνο συνήλθα για τα καλά αλλά πήγα και γυμναστήριο.

Υ.Γ. Στις 2 πρώτες δόσεις δεν είχα συμπτώματα. Pfizer έχω κάνει.

----------


## take a break

> Εγώ έκανα πριν μερικές μέρες την 3η δόση. Μόνο σε αυτή τη δόση "ζορίστηκα" λιγάκι, καθώς το βράδυ με έπιασε ρίγος και κρύωνα. Την άλλη μέρα το πρωί αισθανόμουν κομμάτια στη δουλειά αλλά μετά από 3-4 ώρες όχι μόνο συνήλθα για τα καλά αλλά πήγα και γυμναστήριο.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Στις 2 πρώτες δόσεις δεν είχα συμπτώματα. Pfizer έχω κάνει.


Deploy λέω στον εαυτό μου δεν είναι τίποτα αλλά το υποσυνείδητο μου δεν το καταλαβαίνει.

----------


## KARMA

Είτε το κάνεις είτε όχι τα Χριστούγεννα θα έχουμε ολικό lockdown, οπότε οι ελευθερίες που λένε δεν ισχύουν..

----------


## take a break

> Είτε το κάνεις είτε όχι τα Χριστούγεννα θα έχουμε ολικό lockdown, οπότε οι ελευθερίες που λένε δεν ισχύουν..


Nαι αφού λένε πως όχι με τίποτα δεν θα γινει. Φοβάμαι πολλά κρούσματα και εμβολιασμενοι αναμεσα

----------


## andreas86

> Είτε το κάνεις είτε όχι τα Χριστούγεννα θα έχουμε ολικό lockdown, οπότε οι ελευθερίες που λένε δεν ισχύουν..


Είναι πιθανό, εάν κάνει η Γερμανία lockdown, θα κάνουμε και εμείς αυτό περιμένει να δει ο Μητσοτάκης, το άκουσα από έναν δημοσιογράφο στο ίντερνετ

----------


## andreas86

> Μην βάζεις τίποτα στο μυαλό σου


Με πονάει η πλάτη και λίγο το κεφάλι, τώρα θα πιω ένα παναντολ, εντολη γιατρού 4 ηωρα να πιείς ένα παναντολ

----------


## take a break

> Με πονάει η πλάτη και λίγο το κεφάλι, τώρα θα πιω ένα παναντολ, εντολη γιατρού 4 ηωρα να πιείς ένα παναντολ


Ok αυτά είναι ήπια συμπτώματα

----------


## take a break

> Είναι πιθανό, εάν κάνει η Γερμανία lockdown, θα κάνουμε και εμείς αυτό περιμένει να δει ο Μητσοτάκης, το άκουσα από έναν δημοσιογράφο στο ίντερνετ


Η αγορά δεν θα αντέξει αλλά δεν βλέπω άλλη λύση θα έχουμε πολλούς νεκρούς

----------


## Remedy

> Με πονάει η πλάτη και λίγο το κεφάλι, τώρα θα πιω ένα παναντολ, εντολη γιατρού 4 ηωρα να πιείς ένα παναντολ


εγω ειχα παρει ενα 2 ωρες πριν το εμβολιο, ενα 2 ωρες μετα το εμβολιο κι ενα πριν κοιμηθω. οποτε, δεν ξερω αν ειχα δεκατα. μονο τον πονο στο χερι καταλαβαινα,που περνουσε με το παναντολ. ο δικος μου πουε χει λιποθυμικα επεισοδια με τις ενεσεις, τον πηραν μεσα σε δωματιο, σε κρεβατι, οχι σε καρεκλα, του το εκαναν και τον παρακολουθησαν 15 λεπτα ξαπλα και μετα εφυγε. εκεινος λιγοτερο κι απο μενα, πονουσε. σχεδον τπτ.. 
ανε χετε προβλημα με τις ενεσεις, να το λετε, μην ντρεπεστε. ξερουν αυτοι τι θα κανουν.

----------


## take a break

612 σήμερα διασωληνωμενοι , είπαν πως αν φτάσουμε στους 608 θα πάμε σε λοκνταουν.

----------


## andreas86

> εγω ειχα παρει ενα 2 ωρες πριν το εμβολιο, ενα 2 ωρες μετα το εμβολιο κι ενα πριν κοιμηθω. οποτε, δεν ξερω αν ειχα δεκατα. μονο τον πονο στο χερι καταλαβαινα,που περνουσε με το παναντολ. ο δικος μου πουε χει λιποθυμικα επεισοδια με τις ενεσεις, τον πηραν μεσα σε δωματιο, σε κρεβατι, οχι σε καρεκλα, του το εκαναν και τον παρακολουθησαν 15 λεπτα ξαπλα και μετα εφυγε. εκεινος λιγοτερο κι απο μενα, πονουσε. σχεδον τπτ.. 
> ανε χετε προβλημα με τις ενεσεις, να το λετε, μην ντρεπεστε. ξερουν αυτοι τι θα κανουν.


Επειδή το έψαξα το θέμα πριν εμβολιαστο, διάβασα ότι δεν κάνει να πάρεις παναντολ, ντεπον πριν το εμβόλιο γιατί μειώνεται τα οφέλη του εμβολίου, το λέω για τους επόμενους που θα πάνε να κάνουν!

----------


## nicolina

> Το έκανα το εμβόλιο πριν λίγα λεπτά αγχοθηκα τώρα!


Καλα εκανες...μπραβο που ξεπερασες την οποια φοβια σου!!

----------


## andreas86

> Καλα εκανες...μπραβο που ξεπερασες την οποια φοβια σου!!


Ναι αλλά τώρα εχω τις παρενέργειες ξαπλώνω κλείνω τα μάτια και νιώθω σα να γυρίζουν όλα μέσα στο κεφάλι μου, το οποίο το αισθάνομαι βάρη, όρθιος όταν είμαι καλύτερα νιώθω!

----------


## Remedy

> Επειδή το έψαξα το θέμα πριν εμβολιαστο, διάβασα ότι δεν κάνει να πάρεις παναντολ, ντεπον πριν το εμβόλιο γιατί μειώνεται τα οφέλη του εμβολίου, το λέω για τους επόμενους που θα πάνε να κάνουν!


οχι, δεν ισχυει.
εμας, γιατρος πνευμονολογος μας ειπε να το παρουμε. ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΠΑΡΑΚΕΤΑΜΟΛΗ ΜΕ ΕΜΒΟΛΙΟ.

----------


## nicolina

Εγω παντως οταν το εκανα μου ειπαν μονο παρακεταμολη να παρω για τις οποιες παρενεργειες.

----------


## andreas86

37 άρχισαν τα δέκατα

----------


## ladybird12

Αντρέα, όλα καλά θά πάνε, έχεις αποφύγει τά χειρότερα (κορονοιο) για τήν ώρα. Θέλω νά σού πω ότι αν έχεις γενικά πρόβλημα υγείας, είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανόν ο κορονοιος νά σε έκανε κομμάτια. Να είχες βάρος στα πνευμόνια να εβηχες νά μήν είχες γεύση όσφρηση καί όλα τά γνωστά. Τώρα κανείς δέκατα, ο οργανισμός αντιδρά και αυτό είναι καλό, θά έχεις αντισώματα μετά. Πάρε ένα ντεπονακι αν θες καί πέσε για ύπνο ήρεμος. Όλα καλά.


> 37 άρχισαν τα δέκατα

----------


## mindcrime

Σήμερα στη σχολή μου ήμασταν 12 εμβολιασμένα άτομα και επειδή ένα άτομο ήρθε σε επαφή με θετικο σε covid κάναμε και οι 12 ραπιντ αν και εμβολιασμένοι και βρεθήκαμε όλοι αρνητικοί...

----------


## ladybird12

Θα γίνει λοκνταουν λέτε; Για τους ανεμβολιαστους;

----------


## mindcrime

> Θα γίνει λοκνταουν λέτε; Για τους ανεμβολιαστους;


Eγώ πιστεύω μετα τα Θεοφάνεια θα μας κλεισουν όλους..... σαν τα προβατα σε μαντρι!

----------


## tselpemts

Μέσα στον Δεκέμβρη κάνω την τρίτη δοση.Φοβάμαι τον ιό περισσότερο από κάθε εμβόλιο.Επίσης έχω κάνει ,εγώ όπως και τα παιδιά μου,οτιδήποτε εμβόλιο κυκλοφορεί από την ηλικία των τριών μηνών.Είναι τουλάχιστον υποκριτικό να λέμε ότι αμφισβητούμε τα εμβόλια.

----------


## andreas86

> Αντρέα, όλα καλά θά πάνε, έχεις αποφύγει τά χειρότερα (κορονοιο) για τήν ώρα. Θέλω νά σού πω ότι αν έχεις γενικά πρόβλημα υγείας, είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανόν ο κορονοιος νά σε έκανε κομμάτια. Να είχες βάρος στα πνευμόνια να εβηχες νά μήν είχες γεύση όσφρηση καί όλα τά γνωστά. Τώρα κανείς δέκατα, ο οργανισμός αντιδρά και αυτό είναι καλό, θά έχεις αντισώματα μετά. Πάρε ένα ντεπονακι αν θες καί πέσε για ύπνο ήρεμος. Όλα καλά.


Δίκιο έχεις!!

----------


## andreas86

> Eγώ πιστεύω μετα τα Θεοφάνεια θα μας κλεισουν όλους..... σαν τα προβατα σε μαντρι!


Εγώ πιστεύω πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης, θέλω σαν άνθρωπος και εγώ όπως και όλοι να βγω να κάνω την βόλτα μου να νιώσω λίγο Χριστούγεννα, τα παιδιά να έρθουν να μου πουν τα κάλαντα να απολαύσω το καφεδάκι μου έστω και μόνος μου σε μια καφετέρια, ακούγοντας χριστουγεννιάτικα τραγούδια και βλέποντας, μακάρι έξω τη νιφαδα να πέφτει και υγεία βέβαια σε όλους!

----------


## mindcrime

Έχω την εντύπωση πως αν ήταν Σεπτέμβριος τώρα θα είχανε κανει λοκντάουν. επειδή σε ένα μήνα είναι τα Χριστούγεννα δεν μας κλείνουν να κινηθεί η οικονομία όσο κινηθεί, αλλά μετά τις γιορτές αν είμαστε στο ίδιο επίπεδο και χωρίς ανταπόκριση στον εμβολιασμό θα το κάνουν πιστεύω.

----------


## KARMA

Προσωπικά πιστεύω έχει ήδη συμφωνηθεί απλά δεν μας το λένε θα έρθει πάλι τελευταία στιγμή ο κουλης με διάγγελμα, και για τον ιό το ξέρανε πριν έρθει και το είχαν υπογράψει το 2019 όλοι μαζί.

----------


## take a break

Βρίζω την κατάθλιψη από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ γιατί δεν με αφήνει να κάνω ότι και οι άλλοι άνθρωποι αλλά ποιο το αποτέλεσμα;

----------


## mindcrime

> Βρίζω την κατάθλιψη από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ γιατί δεν με αφήνει να κάνω ότι και οι άλλοι άνθρωποι αλλά ποιο το αποτέλεσμα;


Τι ειναι αυτό που θα ήθελες να κανεις και δεν σε αφήνει;

----------


## take a break

> Τι ειναι αυτό που θα ήθελες να κανεις και δεν σε αφήνει;


Tο εμβόλιο αυτή τη στιγμή . Γιατί βάζω σε κίνδυνο και την ζωή μου και των άλλων. Πήγα να το κάνω και είχα πολλούς παλμους, φοβήθηκα. Το χειρότερο φοβάμαι το μετά, μην βάλω ιδέες και γυρίζω στους καρδιολογους. Αφού δεν μπορώ θα καθίσω μέσα στο σπίτι.

----------


## mindcrime

> Tο εμβόλιο αυτή τη στιγμή . Γιατί βάζω σε κίνδυνο και την ζωή μου και των άλλων. Πήγα να το κάνω και είχα πολλούς παλμους, φοβήθηκα. Το χειρότερο φοβάμαι το μετά, μην βάλω ιδέες και γυρίζω στους καρδιολογους. Αφού δεν μπορώ θα καθίσω μέσα στο σπίτι.


Πόσο χρονών είσαι; Πάσχεις από ΙΔΨ και φοβασαι; Εχεις ιστορικό που να δημιουργεί το υπόβαθρο του φόβου ή απλώς φοβάσαι λογω της ΙΔΨ;

----------


## take a break

> Πόσο χρονών είσαι; Πάσχεις από ΙΔΨ και φοβασαι; Εχεις ιστορικό που να δημιουργεί το υπόβαθρο του φόβου ή απλώς φοβάσαι λογω της ΙΔΨ;


Ιδψ δεν ξέρω αν έχω , τουλάχιστον κανείς δεν μου το χει πει ποτέ, για κατάθλιψη ξέρω. Λες να είναι όλα αυτά ιδεοληψία, μπορεί.

----------


## mindcrime

> Ιδψ δεν ξέρω αν έχω , τουλάχιστον κανείς δεν μου το χει πει ποτέ, για κατάθλιψη ξέρω. Λες να είναι όλα αυτά ιδεοληψία, μπορεί.


Δεν ξέρω αν πασχεις απο ΙΔΨ απλώς όταν αναφέρθηκες στις ιδέες σκέφτηκα μηπως πάσχεις απο ΙΔΨ. Είναι πως το βλέπει ο καθένας. Εγώ γιατί έκανα εμβόλιο ξέρεις; Για να μπορώ να γυμνάζομαι για κανένα άλλο λόγο, ούτε για τον covid ούτε για τιποτα άλλο. Ο λόγος που το έκανα ήταν για να μπορώ να κάνω προπονηση καθε ημέρα χωρις να χρειάζεται ανα δύο ημέρες να στηθω σε μια ουρά για να κάνω ένα ράπιντ και ανα δυο μέρες να τρωω το διωρο μου έτσι. Ούτως ή άλλως είπαν χθες, πως η αποδοτικότητα του εμβολίου στην μετάδοση της μετάλλαξης δελτα έχει μειωθεί 40%. 

Εγώ ας πούμε δεν θα μπορούσα να έπασχα από κατάθλιψη και να μην έκανα εμβόλιο αν ο ανεμβολιασμός με κρατούσε μέσα.

----------


## andreas86

Τραβάμε αυτό που τραβάμε με τις παρενέργειες του εμβολίου, ο καθένας σε διαφορετικό βαθμό, έχω ένα φίλο που δεν είχε την παραμικρή παρενέργεια, εγώ ακόμη να συνέλθω τελείως έπεσαν τα δέκατα τώρα έχω πονοκέφαλο, αλλά να έχει αποτελεσματικότητα το εμβόλιο και εγώ ναι μεν το έκανα σκεφτόμενος την προστασία μου αλλά κυρίως το σκεφτόμουν για την διευκόλυνση στην καθημερινότητα μου, την διευκολυνση σαν εμβολιασμενος

----------


## Remedy

> Τραβάμε αυτό που τραβάμε με τις παρενέργειες του εμβολίου, ο καθένας σε διαφορετικό βαθμό, έχω ένα φίλο που δεν είχε την παραμικρή παρενέργεια, εγώ ακόμη να συνέλθω τελείως έπεσαν τα δέκατα τώρα έχω πονοκέφαλο, αλλά να έχει αποτελεσματικότητα το εμβόλιο και εγώ ναι μεν το έκανα σκεφτόμενος την προστασία μου αλλά κυρίως το σκεφτόμουν για την διευκόλυνση στην καθημερινότητα μου, την διευκολυνση σαν εμβολιασμενος


εκανες καλα και για τους δυο λογους και για δυο ακομα.
αν πανε τα πραγματα οπως πανε τωρα, μπορει να γινει και υποχρεωτικο κια υτο θα ειναι ενα δραμα για καποιον που δεν θελει. τουλαχιστον το αποφασισες στον δικο σου χρονο.
και το αλλο ειναι, οτι απ οτι λενε οι ειδικοι, οποιοι δεν εμβολιασοτυν, θα κολλησουν σιγουρα. δυσκολο να παιζεις ρωσικη ρουλετα αν θα εισαι σ τους τυχερους που θα περασουν ελαφρα. οι μεταλλαξεις οσο πανε και χειροτερευουν.

----------


## andreas86

> εκανες καλα και για τους δυο λογους και για δυο ακομα.
> αν πανε τα πραγματα οπως πανε τωρα, μπορει να γινει και υποχρεωτικο κια υτο θα ειναι ενα δραμα για καποιον που δεν θελει. τουλαχιστον το αποφασισες στον δικο σου χρονο.
> και το αλλο ειναι, οτι απ οτι λενε οι ειδικοι, οποιοι δεν εμβολιασοτυν, θα κολλησουν σιγουρα. δυσκολο να παιζεις ρωσικη ρουλετα αν θα εισαι σ τους τυχερους που θα περασουν ελαφρα. οι μεταλλαξεις οσο πανε και χειροτερευουν.


Να δω ποτέ θα συνέλθω όμως 30 ώρες ακόμα έχω παρενέργειες

----------


## take a break

Και νέα μετάλλαξη όλα τα χαμε αυτό ελειπε

----------


## take a break

Κάτι μου λέει πως αν γίνει νέο λοκνταουν με οικονομική πια εξαθλίωση θα έχουμε πολλούς με κατάθλιψη, νέο αίμα δυστυχώς.

----------


## andreas86

Έκανα την Τετάρτη είχα δέκατα το ίδιο βράδυ και από τότε έχω σπασμωδικους πόνους πλάτη, αυχένα, κεφάλι, μη πάθω τίποτα χειρότερα, εύχομαι να μην ξαναβγεί άλλη δόση γιατί έχω πάρει φοβία!!

----------


## take a break

> Έκανα την Τετάρτη είχα δέκατα το ίδιο βράδυ και από τότε έχω σπασμωδικους πόνους πλάτη, αυχένα, κεφάλι, μη πάθω τίποτα χειρότερα, εύχομαι να μην ξαναβγεί άλλη δόση γιατί έχω πάρει φοβία!!


Μίλησες με τον παθολόγο σου;

----------


## andreas86

> Μίλησες με τον παθολόγο σου;


Όχι δεν μίλησα αλλά δεν το έγραψα και σωστά έχω πόνο στην μέση κατά διαστήματα και νιώθω ένα σαν τσίμπημα στο αυχένα, πριν με πονούσε και το σημείο που έκανα το εμβόλιο!

----------


## take a break

> Όχι δεν μίλησα αλλά δεν το έγραψα και σωστά έχω πόνο στην μέση κατά διαστήματα και νιώθω ένα σαν τσίμπημα στο αυχένα, πριν με πονούσε και το σημείο που έκανα το εμβόλιο!


Μήπως είναι ψυχολογικό Ανδρέα; Κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο να δεις τι θα σου πει

----------


## ladybird12

Μήπως είναι ψυχολογικό, ή μήπως ψάχνεις μικροπονους νά τούς αιτιολογήσεις ως παρενεργεια; Καί εγώ ξύπνησα Με βαρύ κεφάλι (από την υγρασία), πόνο στη μέση (από καθιστική ζωή), πόνο Στην κοιλιά (από περίοδο), πόνο στο στομάχι (επειδή ακόμα δεν έφαγα πρωινό) κλπ. Θέλω νά πω ότι μπορεί νά είναι οτιδήποτε.
Ο, τί καί νά είναι όμως θά περάσει.
Είπαμε, δεν νομίζω νά προτιμουσες τά βαριά πνευμονια, τή δύσπνοια που μπορεί νά σού προκαλούσε ο κορονοιος ανεμβολιαστος.
Όλα καλά θά πάνε, καλημέρα !


> Όχι δεν μίλησα αλλά δεν το έγραψα και σωστά έχω πόνο στην μέση κατά διαστήματα και νιώθω ένα σαν τσίμπημα στο αυχένα, πριν με πονούσε και το σημείο που έκανα το εμβόλιο!

----------


## nicolina

> Έκανα την Τετάρτη είχα δέκατα το ίδιο βράδυ και από τότε έχω σπασμωδικους πόνους πλάτη, αυχένα, κεφάλι, μη πάθω τίποτα χειρότερα, εύχομαι να μην ξαναβγεί άλλη δόση γιατί έχω πάρει φοβία!!


Στη δευτερη δοση κι εγω χαλια ημουνα για 4 μερες.Κι εγω ειχα φοβηθει η αληθεια ειμαι και με γιατρο μιλησα αλλα ολα καλα.Στην αρχη φοβηθηκα οτι εχω κολλησει και εκανα και τεστ.Σημερα ειναι να κανω την τριτη δοση...εννοειται δε θελω να την κανω.Αλλα επειδη εχω θεμα με βρογχιτιδες/πνευμονιες και φοβαμαι τι θα γινει αν τυχον κολλησω μαλλον θα παω να την κανω.Δυστυχως λογω δουλειας το εκανα πολυ νωρις και εχουν ηδη περασει 7 μηνες.

----------


## mindcrime

> Έκανα την Τετάρτη είχα δέκατα το ίδιο βράδυ και από τότε έχω σπασμωδικους πόνους πλάτη, αυχένα, κεφάλι, μη πάθω τίποτα χειρότερα, εύχομαι να μην ξαναβγεί άλλη δόση γιατί έχω πάρει φοβία!!


Ελα ρε Ανδρέα μην επικεντρώνεσαι στο εμβόλιο και στο σώμα σου, γιατι μετά θα μπεις σε μια διαδικασία που το μονο που κάνει είναι να σε αγχώνει και να γίνεται όλο αυτό για το τίποτα. Βρες κάτι να κάνεις να σου απορροφά χρόνο από τη ζωή σου, για να μην μπαίνεις στην διαδικασία αυτή. Ταλαιπωρείς τον εαυτό σου για το τίποτα. Μην κάθεσαι μέσα στο σπιτι Ανδρέα σε καταστρέφει αυτό, βγες έξω από το σπίτι και γύρνα το βράδυ. Που εισαι σε χωριο; Σε κωμοπολη; Στην Αθήνα; Που είσαι;

----------


## andreas86

> Ελα ρε Ανδρέα μην επικεντρώνεσαι στο εμβόλιο και στο σώμα σου, γιατι μετά θα μπεις σε μια διαδικασία που το μονο που κάνει είναι να σε αγχώνει και να γίνεται όλο αυτό για το τίποτα. Βρες κάτι να κάνεις να σου απορροφά χρόνο από τη ζωή σου, για να μην μπαίνεις στην διαδικασία αυτή. Ταλαιπωρείς τον εαυτό σου για το τίποτα. Μην κάθεσαι μέσα στο σπιτι Ανδρέα σε καταστρέφει αυτό, βγες έξω από το σπίτι και γύρνα το βράδυ. Που εισαι σε χωριο; Σε κωμοπολη; Στην Αθήνα; Που είσαι;


Είμαι από μια μικρή πόλη. Δεν ξέρω που να πάω και να βγω, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να εγκριθεί το πιστοποιητικό μετά εάν δεν μας κλείσουν θα μπορώ να πηγαίνω για καφέ έστω και μόνος!

----------


## andreas86

Ευχαριστώ για τα μηνύματα σας, η αλήθεια είναι ότι εάν χρειαστεί άλλη δόση δεν ξέρω εάν θα τι κάνω, αν και μου είπαν ότι το Johnson είναι μια δόση και αν χρειαστεί άλλη δόση θα είναι για το Μάρτιο!

----------


## ladybird12

Εμένα γνωστός μου έκανε πρίν δυο μήνες καί ξανά έκανε τώρα αφού είπαν ότι θέλει μετά οι δύο μήνες πάλι. Εδώ αντρεα ήρθε κιάλλη μετάλλαξη! Καί εγώ σκέφτομαι νά κάνω επόμενη δόση νωρίτερα τί μου λές τώρα!


> Ευχαριστώ για τα μηνύματα σας, η αλήθεια είναι ότι εάν χρειαστεί άλλη δόση δεν ξέρω εάν θα τι κάνω, αν και μου είπαν ότι το Johnson είναι μια δόση και αν χρειαστεί άλλη δόση θα είναι για το Μάρτιο!

----------


## nicolina

Εγω μολις εκανα την τριτη δοση...ευχομαι να μη σερνομαι αυριο.

----------


## take a break

Βρε παιδιά και καθε φορά που θα έρχεται μια νέα μετάλλαξη θα κάνουμε και ένα εμβόλιο , λογικό και αυτό;

----------


## menis_644

> Βρε παιδιά και καθε φορά που θα έρχεται μια νέα μετάλλαξη θα κάνουμε και ένα εμβόλιο , λογικό και αυτό;


λογικοτατο αν αποδεχθει οτι η νεα μεταλλαξη δεν την καλυτπουν τα ηδη υπαρχουν εμβολια... ο κοσμος πρεπει να πειστει και να υποχρεωθει εκτος των αλλων να κανει οσες δοσεις εμβολιου χρειαστει για οσες μεταλλαξεις βγουν.....

----------


## Macgyver

οι ιοι δεν εχουν νοημοσυνη, δεν ειναι οντοτητες, δεν ειναι γνωστο αν ειναι ζωντανοι μικροοργανισμοι, , δεν ειναι παντα εχθρικοι προς τον ανθρωπο, ξερουν ομως να κανουν πολυ καλα ενα πραμα , να μεταλλασονται οσες φορες χρειαστει με σκοπο να επιβιωσουν .........η επιβιωση ειναι το μονο ' μελημα ' τους ........

----------


## Remedy

> Βρε παιδιά και καθε φορά που θα έρχεται μια νέα μετάλλαξη θα κάνουμε και ένα εμβόλιο , λογικό και αυτό;


τις επαναληψεις δεν τις κανουμε για τις νεες μεταλλαξεις. τις κανουμε γιατι τα αντισωματα με τον καιρο, πεφτουν. οσο υπαρχει ο ιος, αν δεν βγουν αποτελεσματικα φαρμακα, θα πρεπει να κανουμε επαναληψεις.
αλλα ειναι θεμα χρονου να βρεθουν και καλα φαρμακα.

----------


## mindcrime

> Είμαι από μια μικρή πόλη. Δεν ξέρω που να πάω και να βγω, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να εγκριθεί το πιστοποιητικό μετά εάν δεν μας κλείσουν θα μπορώ να πηγαίνω για καφέ έστω και μόνος!


Βγες στη φύση, κάνε κάποια δουλειά στο σπίτι, βρες ένα χόμπι να σε απασχολήσει μην δίνεις χρόνο στον εαυτό σου σκέφτεται το ένα και το αλλο

----------


## andreas86

> Βγες στη φύση, κάνε κάποια δουλειά στο σπίτι, βρες ένα χόμπι να σε απασχολήσει μην δίνεις χρόνο στον εαυτό σου σκέφτεται το ένα και το αλλο


Είναι σωστά αυτά που λες, αλλά όσο και ψυχολογικό και να ναι δεν θα είχε περάσει 5 μέρες τώρα. Δε λέω καλύτερα είμαι αλλά όχι τελείως!

----------


## mindcrime

Στη σχολή βρέθηκε θετικό κρούσμα και όλοι ανεμβολιαστοι και μη πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα rapid το οποίο σε μένα βγήκε αρνητικό νομίζω αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως ήταν ανεμβολιαστος ο κυριος

----------


## take a break

Φοβάμαι ότι η υποχρεωτικοτητα θα ισχύσει σε λίγο για όλους. Δηλ.αν έχεις ψυχική νόσο και δεν μπορείς θα πρέπει να το κάνεις θες δεν θες

----------


## menis_644

> τις επαναληψεις δεν τις κανουμε για τις νεες μεταλλαξεις. τις κανουμε γιατι τα αντισωματα με τον καιρο, πεφτουν. οσο υπαρχει ο ιος, αν δεν βγουν αποτελεσματικα φαρμακα, θα πρεπει να κανουμε επαναληψεις.
> αλλα ειναι θεμα χρονου να βρεθουν και καλα φαρμακα.


οπως και να εχει αυτο το εμβολιο του κορονοιου ειναι ιδιαιτερα σπουδαιο.... οταν για ολα τα αλλα εμβολια καναμε μια δοση για παντα..... εδω ακομα ερευνουν την αποτελεσματικοτητα του εμβολιου στην νεα μεταλλαξη ''ομικρον''.. και ενδεχωμενος να υπαρξουν και ακολουθες μεταλλαξες και ενδεχομενως να πρεπει να βγουν και αλλα εμβολια....εσεις οι εμβολιασμενοι που τρεξατε να το κανετε, καποιοι απο οικονομικη αναγκη για να μην πληρωνετε, καποιοι αλλοι απο εσας γιατι πιστευαν οτι ειναι ο πιο θανατηφορος ιος...τωρανα ετοιμαζεστε και για αλλες δοσεις

----------


## Remedy

> οπως και να εχει αυτο το εμβολιο του κορονοιου ειναι ιδιαιτερα σπουδαιο.... οταν για ολα τα αλλα εμβολια καναμε μια δοση για παντα..... εδω ακομα ερευνουν την αποτελεσματικοτητα του εμβολιου στην νεα μεταλλαξη ''ομικρον''.. και *ενδεχωμενος να υπαρξουν και ακολουθες μεταλλαξες και ενδεχομενως να πρεπει να βγουν και αλλα εμβολια*....εσεις οι εμβολιασμενοι που τρεξατε να το κανετε, καποιοι απο οικονομικη αναγκη για να μην πληρωνετε,* καποιοι αλλοι απο εσας γιατι πιστευαν οτι ειναι ο πιο θανατηφορος ιος.*..τωρανα ετοιμαζεστε και για αλλες δοσεις


*με "ενδεχομενως" δεν προχωραει η ζωη, ουτε η επιστημη.*
προχωραει με τα δεδομενα ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ. με τα σημερινα δεδομενα, το καλυτερο που μπορει να κανει καποιος για *ΝΑ ΑΥΞΗΣΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΕΙ απο την πανδημια (οχι για να ειναι 100% ασφαλης)*, ειναι να εμβολιαστει, οσες φορες χρειαστει, μεχρι να βρεθει μια μονιμη λυση, ΑΝ βρεθει.
για την γριππη πχ, η "μονιμη" λυση για ευπαθεις ομαδες ειναι ο εμβολιασμος. ΑΥΤΟ κανουν χρονια τωρα οι ευπαθεις. καθε χρονο.
και μπορει αυτο να κανουν και για τον κορωνοιο, ο οποιος δειχνει οτι ηρθε για να μεινει.
πηγα χθες στον οδοντιατρο μου, 45 χρονων, καταγερος, αθλητικος, αθλουμενος, υγιεστατος και το πρωτο πραγμα που με ρωτησε, ηταν αν εχω εμβολιαστει, του ειπα "ναι, εσυ;" και μου απαντησε "εννοειται. και για κορωνα και για γριππη". εμβολιαζεται για γριππη 45 χρονων ανδρας. και σκεφτομαι να το κανω κι εγω. 
και ναι, εκανα και τις 2 δοσεις του κορωνα, οπως εκανα και πνευμονιοκοκκο πριν βγει το εμβολιο του κορωνα, μηπως γλλυτωσω κατι αν αρρωστησω, και εχω κλεισει ραντεβου για την τριτη δοση του κορωνα και μετραω τις μερες να την κανω γιατι εχει πεσει η ανοσια μου πλεον, και νοιωθω υπερμετρη ευγνωμοσυνη για τους ερευνητες, που προλαβαν να το κατασκευασουν πριν αρρωστησω, για το οτι μου το παρεχει το κρατος δωρεαν και με τοσο καλη οργανωση και συνθηκες. για το οτι δεν ειμαι στην αφρικη να περιμενω την ελεημοσυνη απο την ευρωπη, μηπως μπορεσω να εμβολιαστω πριν πεθανω απο κορωνα ή χιλιες δυο αλλες αρρωστιες κι ελλειψη νερου και φαγητου.
νοιωθω ευγνωμων και τυχερη.
και θα παω τρεχοντας, οσες φορες χρειαστει.

υ.γ. ο ιος *ειναι* θανατηφορος. δεν το "πιστευαν", καποιοι. μερικα εκατομυρια νεκροι, το εχουν επιβεβαιωσει με τον βασανιστικο τους θανατο. ας μην τους ακολουθησουν κιαλλοι απο υπερμετρη βλακεια. αν ειναι να τους ακολουθησουν, ας ειναι απο αλλους λογους. καταλαβαινω αυτον που φοβαται . δεν καταλαβαινω αυτον που ακομα αμφιβητει αν υπαρχει ο ιος η αν ειναι θανατηφορος. προκειται για βλακεια.

----------


## Macgyver

> *με "ενδεχομενως" δεν προχωραει η ζωη, ουτε η επιστημη.*
> προχωραει με τα δεδομενα ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ. με τα σημερινα δεδομενα, [/B], ειναι να εμβολιαστει, οσες φορες χρειαστει, μεχρι να βρεθει μια μονιμη λυση, ΑΝ βρεθει.
> για την γριππη πχ, η "μονιμη" λυση για ευπαθεις ομαδες ειναι ο εμβολιασμος. ΑΥΤΟ κανουν χρονια τωρα οι ευπαθεις. καθε χρονο.
> και ναι, εκανα και τις 2 δοσεις του κορωνα, οπως εκανα και πνευμονιοκοκκο πριν βγει το εμβολιο του κορωνα, μηπως 
> υ.γ. ο ιος *ειναι* θανατηφορος. δεν το "πιστευαν", καποιοι. μερικα εκατομυρια νεκροι, το εχουν επιβεβαιωσει με τον βασανιστικο τους θανατο. ας μην τους ακολουθησουν κιαλλοι απο υπερμετρη βλακεια. .


αγαπητη ρεμεντυ, αυτο που ισως δεν ειναι γνωστο σε πολλους , ειναι οτι καθε χρονο ειναι οτι το εμβολιο γριππης δεν ειναι το ιδιο, εχει στελεχος/η για αλλη μια μεταλλαξη , που δεν υπηρχε ως τωρα , δλδ. μεταλλασεται για να επιβιωσει.....

----------


## Remedy

> αγαπητη ρεμεντυ, αυτο που ισως δεν ειναι γνωστο σε πολλους , ειναι οτι καθε χρονο ειναι οτι το εμβολιο γριππης δεν ειναι το ιδιο, εχει στελεχος/η για αλλη μια μεταλλαξη , που δεν υπηρχε ως τωρα , δλδ. μεταλλασεται για να επιβιωσει.....


ναι, το ξερω. το αποτελεσμα ομως ειναι οτι χρειαζεται να το κανουν καθε χρονο.
οπως και οτι δεν υπαρχει θεραπεια. πρεπει να γινεται το εμβολιο.

----------


## Macgyver

οντως , ετσι ειναι ......

----------


## nicolina

> οπως και να εχει αυτο το εμβολιο του κορονοιου ειναι ιδιαιτερα σπουδαιο.... οταν για ολα τα αλλα εμβολια καναμε μια δοση για παντα..... εδω ακομα ερευνουν την αποτελεσματικοτητα του εμβολιου στην νεα μεταλλαξη ''ομικρον''.. και ενδεχωμενος να υπαρξουν και ακολουθες μεταλλαξες και ενδεχομενως να πρεπει να βγουν και αλλα εμβολια....εσεις οι εμβολιασμενοι που τρεξατε να το κανετε, καποιοι απο οικονομικη αναγκη για να μην πληρωνετε, καποιοι αλλοι απο εσας γιατι πιστευαν οτι ειναι ο πιο θανατηφορος ιος...τωρανα ετοιμαζεστε και για αλλες δοσεις


Κανενα εμβόλιο δεν ειναι μονοδοσικό...όλα τα παιδικά εμβόλια έχουν το λιγότερο 2 δόσεις κάποια έχουν και 4.

----------


## take a break

Ναι πιστεύω απόλυτα ότι ο ιός είναι θανατηφόρος, δεν το συζητώ διόλου. Όπως φοβάμαι τον ιό , φοβάμαι και το εμβόλιο εξισου

----------


## menis_644

> υ.γ. ο ιος *ειναι* θανατηφορος. δεν το "πιστευαν", καποιοι. μερικα εκατομυρια νεκροι, το εχουν επιβεβαιωσει με τον βασανιστικο τους θανατο. ας μην τους ακολουθησουν κιαλλοι απο υπερμετρη βλακεια. αν ειναι να τους ακολουθησουν, ας ειναι απο αλλους λογους. καταλαβαινω αυτον που φοβαται . δεν καταλαβαινω αυτον που ακομα αμφιβητει αν υπαρχει ο ιος η αν ειναι θανατηφορος. προκειται για βλακεια.


ο ιος ειναι θανατηγορος εχει πεθανει ενα σωρο κοσμακης...απο τα 10.000.000 πληθυσμο της ελλαδας εχουμε 18.500 θανατοι απο κορονοιο (απο αυτους που βαζουν οτι ηταν μονο ιος και δεν συνετρεχαν και αλλοι λογοι).... και αντιστοιχα απο τα 8 δισεκατομυρια ανθρωποι του πλανητη εχουν πεθανει 5.000.000 .... εντυπωσιακα νουμερα! αντιστοιχα οταν το προβλημα του υποσιτισμου, και εξαιτιας της φτωχειας και της πεινας, η νουμερο ενα αιτια για θανατους εξακολουθει να ειναι πολυ υψηλοτερη εκ αυτης του κορονοιου.... λυπαμαι αλλα δεν με πειθουν οτι ειναι σοβαρη ιωση αυτην, ουτε θανατηφορα...υπαρχουν σε παγκοσμια κλιμακα σοβαροτεροι θανατοι απο αυτην την πανδημιας

----------


## Noctis

> ο ιος ειναι θανατηγορος εχει πεθανει ενα σωρο κοσμακης...απο τα 10.000.000 πληθυσμο της ελλαδας εχουμε 18.500 θανατοι απο κορονοιο (απο αυτους που βαζουν οτι ηταν μονο ιος και δεν συνετρεχαν και αλλοι λογοι).... και αντιστοιχα απο τα 8 δισεκατομυρια ανθρωποι του πλανητη εχουν πεθανει 5.000.000 .... εντυπωσιακα νουμερα! αντιστοιχα οταν το προβλημα του υποσιτισμου, και εξαιτιας της φτωχειας και της πεινας, η νουμερο ενα αιτια για θανατους εξακολουθει να ειναι πολυ υψηλοτερη εκ αυτης του κορονοιου.... λυπαμαι αλλα δεν με πειθουν οτι ειναι σοβαρη ιωση αυτην, ουτε θανατηφορα...υπαρχουν σε παγκοσμια κλιμακα σοβαροτεροι θανατοι απο αυτην την πανδημιας


Αν δεν έχεις πειστεί μέχρι τώρα για την επικινδυνότητα του ιου, μάλλον μόνο η ταφόπλακα θα σε πείσει.

Συγκρίνεις μη μολυσματικές κατάστασεις με μεταδοτικές ασθένειες όπως ο COVID. Και ο θάνατος από καρδιαγγειακά είναι 1η αιτία παγκοσμίως. Αλλά αυτό δεν κολλάει. Αν κάποιος αρνείται να εμβολιαστεί είναι δημόσιος κίνδυνος, τόσο απλά. Και τόσο κυνικά επειδή ορισμένοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν αλλιώς. Αφήνουμε τρύπες στο τείχος ανοσίας επειδή 1) υπάρχουν μεσαιωνικοί τύποι που δεν πιστεύουν στα εμβόλια 2) κάποιοι πολιτικοί για ψήφους δεν μαζεύουν την εκκλησία 3)η ίδια η εκκλησία είχε απαράδεκτη τάση και τώρα απλά αναγκάστηκε ως ένα βαθμό να μαζευτεί 4) τα ΜΜΜ είναι μέγιστες εστίες μετάδοσης 5) πάσχουμε από βιολογικό αναλφαβητισμό

Αν εγώ πεινάω δεν θα σε κάνω και εσένα να πεινάς. Αν κολλήσω κοβιντ θα κολλήσω και εσένα.

----------


## menis_644

> Αν δεν έχεις πειστεί μέχρι τώρα για την επικινδυνότητα του ιου, μάλλον μόνο η ταφόπλακα θα σε πείσει.
> .


Και πως είσαι σε θέση να ξέρεις εσύ ότι δεν έχω ύπαρξει κρούσμα; δηλαδή με το ζόρι όποιος έχει κορονοιο θα πάει στην άλλη ζωή;;; σοβαρευτείτε λιγάκι

----------


## Noctis

> Και πως είσαι σε θέση να ξέρεις εσύ ότι δεν έχω ύπαρξει κρούσμα; δηλαδή με το ζόρι όποιος έχει κορονοιο θα πάει στην άλλη ζωή;;; σοβαρευτείτε λιγάκι


Γιατί δεν κάνεις την αρχή με το να σοβαρευτείς εσύ; Κανείς δεν ξέρει αν με τη νόηση θα γίνει καλά όπως εσύ (αν νόσησες) ή αν θα πεθάνει. Επίσης κανείς δεν ξέρει πόσους θα κολλήσει και πόσους θα στείλει επειδή τους κόλλησε. Και για αυτό έχουμε το εμβόλιο που είναι ΠΡΟΛΗΨΗ.

----------


## Sokolat29

Ρε παιδιά τα διαβάζω όλα αυτά και τρελαίνομαι ! Μα είναι δυνατόν να μας διαχωρίζουν ; Και επίσης να τσακώνεται ο κόσμος αναμεταξύ του ; Λοιπόν κανείς δεν έχει δικαίωμα να μας στερήσει την ελευθερία μας . Αυτό όλο που γίνεται είναι αντισυνταγματικό ! Δε λέω ... Υπάρχει ιός ! Αλλά χαλαρώστε και λίγο .. ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για τον εαυτό του. επίσης ξυπνήστε και λίγο εσείς οι εμβολιασμενοι ! Μα είναι δυνατόν κάθε 3 μήνες ( γιατί τόσο έγινε ) να πηγαίνω να κάνω και μια δόση εμβολίου για να είμαι "εν δυνάμει ελευθερος " ; 
Και αν όλο αυτό είναι ένα παγκόσμιο πείραμα ; Για να τεσταρουν τα mrna εμβόλια ; Και αν όλο αυτό κάπου αποσκοπεί ; 
( Βασικά σίγουρα αποσκοπεί κάπου απλά δε λένε ορισμένοι να το καταλάβουν) 
Δεν είμαι συνωμοσιολόγος και ούτε θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει ο covid .. 
Απλά τον καθένα τον επηρεάζει διαφορετικά .. στην οικογένεια μου νόσησαν 3 άνθρωποι και το πέρασαν σχετικά ελαφριά ... επίσης μια φίλη μου εκανε το εμβόλιο της pfizer την 1η δόση και μετα από ένα μήνα έπαθε μυοκαρδίτιδα κ ο γιατρός που της έκανε την πρώτη δόση της απαγόρευσε να κάνει άλλες. Επίσης η κοπέλα είναι 30 χρόνων και δεν είχε κανένα θέμα με την καρδιά της .. 
Επίσης κανείς δε παίρνει την ευθύνη για το συγκεκριμένο εμβόλιο .. ακόμα και γιατροί που είναι υπέρ .. και εδώ βλέπω ότι μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ παροτρύνουν πολλοί άλλους οι οποίοι αμφιταλαντεύονται να πάνε να το κανουν ! Με θλίβει πολύ η κατάσταση η οποία βρισκόμαστε... Επίσης να αναφέρω σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχετε σκεφτεί ότι οι εμβολιασμενοι διασπείρουν τον ιό περισσότερο γιατί δεν υποβάλλονται σε ραπίντ τεστ , ενώ οι ανεμβολιαστοι 3 φορές την εβδομάδα ελέγχονται ! Αφήστε τους ανθρώπους να κάνουν ότι θέλουν με την υγεία τους ! Έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα ! 
Και όπως προείπα , μεταξύ σας οι εμβολιασμενοι διασπείρεται τον ιό ! Εμείς είμαστε οι πιο τυπικοί !

----------


## Noctis

> Ρε παιδιά τα διαβάζω όλα αυτά και τρελαίνομαι ! Μα είναι δυνατόν να μας διαχωρίζουν ; Και επίσης να τσακώνεται ο κόσμος αναμεταξύ του ; Λοιπόν κανείς δεν έχει δικαίωμα να μας στερήσει την ελευθερία μας . Αυτό όλο που γίνεται είναι αντισυνταγματικό ! Δε λέω ... Υπάρχει ιός ! Αλλά χαλαρώστε και λίγο .. ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για τον εαυτό του. επίσης ξυπνήστε και λίγο εσείς οι εμβολιασμενοι ! Μα είναι δυνατόν κάθε 3 μήνες ( γιατί τόσο έγινε ) να πηγαίνω να κάνω και μια δόση εμβολίου για να είμαι "εν δυνάμει ελευθερος " ; 
> Και αν όλο αυτό είναι ένα παγκόσμιο πείραμα ; Για να τεσταρουν τα mrna εμβόλια ; Και αν όλο αυτό κάπου αποσκοπεί ; 
> ( Βασικά σίγουρα αποσκοπεί κάπου απλά δε λένε ορισμένοι να το καταλάβουν) 
> Δεν είμαι συνωμοσιολόγος και ούτε θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει ο covid .. 
> Απλά τον καθένα τον επηρεάζει διαφορετικά .. στην οικογένεια μου νόσησαν 3 άνθρωποι και το πέρασαν σχετικά ελαφριά ... επίσης μια φίλη μου εκανε το εμβόλιο της pfizer την 1η δόση και μετα από ένα μήνα έπαθε μυοκαρδίτιδα κ ο γιατρός που της έκανε την πρώτη δόση της απαγόρευσε να κάνει άλλες. Επίσης η κοπέλα είναι 30 χρόνων και δεν είχε κανένα θέμα με την καρδιά της .. 
> Επίσης κανείς δε παίρνει την ευθύνη για το συγκεκριμένο εμβόλιο .. ακόμα και γιατροί που είναι υπέρ .. και εδώ βλέπω ότι μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ παροτρύνουν πολλοί άλλους οι οποίοι αμφιταλαντεύονται να πάνε να το κανουν ! Με θλίβει πολύ η κατάσταση η οποία βρισκόμαστε... Επίσης να αναφέρω σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχετε σκεφτεί ότι οι εμβολιασμενοι διασπείρουν τον ιό περισσότερο γιατί δεν υποβάλλονται σε ραπίντ τεστ , ενώ οι ανεμβολιαστοι 3 φορές την εβδομάδα ελέγχονται ! Αφήστε τους ανθρώπους να κάνουν ότι θέλουν με την υγεία τους ! Έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα ! 
> Και όπως προείπα , μεταξύ σας οι εμβολιασμενοι διασπείρεται τον ιό ! Εμείς είμαστε οι πιο τυπικοί !


Πρέπει η πολιτεία να προστατέψει τους πολίτες της. Σίγουρα κάνει φοβερά λάθη (έλλειψη προσωπικου, εκκλησίες ΜΜΜ). Ευθύνη τι ακριβώς να πάρει ο γιατρός; Ότι αν πεθάνει κάποιος θα πάει φυλακή; Αν κάνει κάποιος μια σκωληκοειδίτιδα και χειρουργηθεί και πάθει ο άλλος ανακοπή όχι επειδή έγινε κάποιο λάθος αλλά επειδή είναι μια πολύ σπάνια επιπλοκή θα πάει φυλακή ο γιατρός; Είχε υπογράψει κανείς γιατρός ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά; Τι λέμε τώρα; Όσο για τα rapid όταν βγει θετικό στον ανεμβολίαστο θα έχει γίνει ήδη διασπορά. Οι εμβολιασμένοι αν κολλήσουν μεταδίδουν λιγότερο και πολλές φορές δεν τους πιάνει το ραπιδ επειδη εχουν χαμηλο φορτιιοι. 

Επίσης μιλάμε για δημόσια υγεία. Δεν είναι η υγεία μου αλλά μας. Το ότι εσύ και οκάθε εσύ αποφασίσατε να μην συμβάλλετε στην ανοσία αγέλη που προστατεύει τα ευάλωτα άτομα της κοινωνίας μας, είναι πρόβλημα όλων μας. Εσείς δεν ξέρω αν είστε τυπικοί,είστε κοινωνικά ανάλγητοι. Είστε το 90% των ΜΕΘ, είστε ο λόγος που ακυρώνονται τακτικά χειρουργεία, που καρκινοπαθείς έμειναν χωρίς θεραπεία. Είστε ο βασικός λόγος των μεταλλάξεων γιατί αν είχαμε εμβολιαστεί όλοι και γρήγορα ο ιος δεν θα έβρισκε ξενιστή. Και έχετε πάρει και άπειρους στο λαιμό σας. Αυτά από εμένα. Με την βλακεία δεν συνομιλώ, ξέρω ότι τα τσιμέντα δεν αλλάζουν γνώμη. Το θέμα είναι ότι την τελευταία κουβέντα την έχει το μάρμαρο που σκεπάζει τα θύματα του κορωνοιού. Κάποια λίγα εμβολιασμένα και κάποια πολλά ανεμβολίαστα που πίστεψαν σε μαλακίες περι μπολιασμού, περί διχασμού, περι περαιτερω έρευνας και άλλες παπαριές. Εγώ για αυτό το θέμα έχω τη συνείδηση μου καθαρή γιατί ξέρω δεν έχω αίμα στα χέρια μου. Αλλά όποιος δεν κάνει εμβόλιο και κολλήσει κάποιον θα έχει. Γιατί και εμβολιασμένος να κολλήσει κάποιονν, τουλάχστον με τον εμβολασμό του έδειξε ότι θέλει να προστατέψει τον εαυτόν και το σύνολο. Αφού τελικά δεν πιστεύετε στην δυτική ιατρική πηγαίντε στην σπηλιά σας.

----------


## Macgyver

> Επίσης μιλάμε για δημόσια υγεία. Δεν είναι η υγεία μου αλλά μας Το ότι εσύ και οκάθε εσύ αποφασίσατε να μην συμβάλλετε στην ανοσία αγέλη που προστατεύει τα ευάλωτα άτομα της κοινωνίας μας, είναι πρόβλημα όλων μας. .


η ανοΗσια της αγελης ...................και δεν ειμαι καθολου αντιεβολιαστης , περιμενω ανυπομονα να κανω και την 3η δοση .........

----------


## menis_644

> Ρε παιδιά τα διαβάζω όλα αυτά και τρελαίνομαι ! Μα είναι δυνατόν να μας διαχωρίζουν ; Και επίσης να τσακώνεται ο κόσμος αναμεταξύ του ; Λοιπόν κανείς δεν έχει δικαίωμα να μας στερήσει την ελευθερία μας . Αυτό όλο που γίνεται είναι αντισυνταγματικό ! Δε λέω ... Υπάρχει ιός ! Αλλά χαλαρώστε και λίγο .. ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για τον εαυτό του. επίσης ξυπνήστε και λίγο εσείς οι εμβολιασμενοι ! Μα είναι δυνατόν κάθε 3 μήνες ( γιατί τόσο έγινε ) να πηγαίνω να κάνω και μια δόση εμβολίου για να είμαι "εν δυνάμει ελευθερος " ; 
> Και αν όλο αυτό είναι ένα παγκόσμιο πείραμα ; Για να τεσταρουν τα mrna εμβόλια ; Και αν όλο αυτό κάπου αποσκοπεί ; 
> ( Βασικά σίγουρα αποσκοπεί κάπου απλά δε λένε ορισμένοι να το καταλάβουν) 
> Δεν είμαι συνωμοσιολόγος και ούτε θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει ο covid .. 
> Απλά τον καθένα τον επηρεάζει διαφορετικά .. στην οικογένεια μου νόσησαν 3 άνθρωποι και το πέρασαν σχετικά ελαφριά ... επίσης μια φίλη μου εκανε το εμβόλιο της pfizer την 1η δόση και μετα από ένα μήνα έπαθε μυοκαρδίτιδα κ ο γιατρός που της έκανε την πρώτη δόση της απαγόρευσε να κάνει άλλες. Επίσης η κοπέλα είναι 30 χρόνων και δεν είχε κανένα θέμα με την καρδιά της .. 
> Επίσης κανείς δε παίρνει την ευθύνη για το συγκεκριμένο εμβόλιο .. ακόμα και γιατροί που είναι υπέρ .. και εδώ βλέπω ότι μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ παροτρύνουν πολλοί άλλους οι οποίοι αμφιταλαντεύονται να πάνε να το κανουν ! Με θλίβει πολύ η κατάσταση η οποία βρισκόμαστε... Επίσης να αναφέρω σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχετε σκεφτεί ότι οι εμβολιασμενοι διασπείρουν τον ιό περισσότερο γιατί δεν υποβάλλονται σε ραπίντ τεστ , ενώ οι ανεμβολιαστοι 3 φορές την εβδομάδα ελέγχονται ! Αφήστε τους ανθρώπους να κάνουν ότι θέλουν με την υγεία τους ! Έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα ! 
> Και όπως προείπα , μεταξύ σας οι εμβολιασμενοι διασπείρεται τον ιό ! Εμείς είμαστε οι πιο τυπικοί !


Φίλε τα ειπες ακριβώς όπως πρέπει...!! Μπράβο σου!! Εύγε...!! Πραγματικά τα πράγματα είναι έτσι... Ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος των πράξεων του... Αυτός που θέλει να είναι καλυμμένος γιατί φοβάται ότι ο ιός θα τον στείλει μπορεί να κάνει όσες δόσεις θέλει για τον κορονοιο...
Όμως αυτός που δεν θέλει να εμβολιαστεί είναι δικαίωμα του... Όχι στην υποχρεωτική ανοσία αγέλης, μπορεί απλά ο εμβολιασμενος να φοράει την μασκα του για να νιώσει ασφαλής αν βρίσκεται με ανεμβολιαστο...

Τα πράγματα είναι σοβαρά όμως, έχουν κάνει πλύση εγκεφάλου δυστυχώς στους εμβολιασμενους και βλέπουν τους ανεμβολαστους σαν μικρόβια...! Όπως γινόταν πριν λίγους μήνες με τις μάσκες... Όποιος δεν φορούσε μάσκα έτρωγε τόσο bulling από αυτούς που τις φορούσαν και τον αντιμετώπιζαν σαν σκουπίδι... Αν εσύ τότε ήθελες να προστατευθείς να φοράς την μάσκα σου, εγώ δεν θέλω να στερούμαι τον καθαρο αέρα.... Αν φοβάσαι μην έχεις την απαίτηση να την βάλω, απλά σήκω κλείσε το μαγαζί σου και τραβα κάτσε σπίτι για πάντα...

Γελοιο όλο αυτό, και χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι σαν εσένα που βλέπουν πιο μακριά και σκεφτονται πιο βαθιά από αυτά τα καραγκιοζιλικια που βλέπουμε καθημερινά... Να βλέπω τον άλλον μόνο του μέσα στο αμάξι με μάσκα.... Να περπατάει μόνος του έξω και να φοράει μάσκα... Τραγικά όλα αυτά... Δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι δεν λένε να αλλάξουν νου και επιτέλους να αλλάξουν συμπεριφορά γιατί υπάρχει πλέον διχασμός... Οι εμβολιασμενοι και οι ανεμβολιαστοι

----------


## KARMA

Το έπαιξαν πονηρά αλλά ουδέν κρυπτόν υπό τον ήλιο, ο λόγος που δεν μας έκλεισαν για τις γιορτές είναι ότι μετά δεν θα είχαν που να ρίξουν το φταίξιμο για τα κρούσματα, δηλαδή πως θα δικαιολογούσαν θετικά κρούσματα εφόσον οι ανεμβολιαστοι είναι σπίτι κλειδωμένοι. Αλλά το 100σταρι πέρασε και δεν άνοιξε ρουθούνι.

Κρίμα που η ελευθερία μας είναι μερικά ml που χωράνε σε μια δόση σύριγγας.

----------


## Noctis

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## KARMA

Κάνε λίγο μπε να δω κάτι

----------


## take a break

> Το έπαιξαν πονηρά αλλά ουδέν κρυπτόν υπό τον ήλιο, ο λόγος που δεν μας έκλεισαν για τις γιορτές είναι ότι μετά δεν θα είχαν που να ρίξουν το φταίξιμο για τα κρούσματα, δηλαδή πως θα δικαιολογούσαν θετικά κρούσματα εφόσον οι ανεμβολιαστοι είναι σπίτι κλειδωμένοι. Αλλά το 100σταρι πέρασε και δεν άνοιξε ρουθούνι.
> 
> Κρίμα που η ελευθερία μας είναι μερικά ml που χωράνε σε μια δόση σύριγγας.


Φοβερή τοποθέτηση να δω τώρα που εμείς δεν πάμε πουθενά τι θα λένε;

----------


## KARMA

> Φοβερή τοποθέτηση να δω τώρα που εμείς δεν πάμε πουθενά τι θα λένε;


Θα μας το πει ο άλλος που το παίζει και γιατρός με το να αποκαλεί τους άλλους ψεκους επειδή δεν κάνουν τις δόσεις και δεν θέλουν να παίξουν κορόνα γράμμα τη ζωή τους μέχρι μια μέρα να μείνουν στον τόπο και τότε θα έρθει να σου πει ο ίδιος ε δεν πειράζει η στατιστική λέει ότι οι περισσότεροι δε πεθαίνουν κτλ κτλ.. Αλλά δεν μας λέει γιατί φοβάται αφού έχει τρυπηθεί και δεν κινδυνεύει από τον ιό που ποτέ δε είπαμε ότι δεν υπάρχει αλλά τι περιμένεις από άτομο που έχοντας κάνει την δόση του να νομίζει ότι είναι κάτι ανώτερο από τον μέσο άνθρωπό νομίζει ότι είναι κάτι που εμείς δεν είμαστε ξέρω γω..

Οπιος φοβάται να πάει να το κάνει κατάλαβες κύριε ψεκα? Δεν θα αναγκάσεις ούτε εσύ ούτε κανένας κουλης τον πολίτη το τι θα κάνει και μη φοβάσαι εμείς που δεν το κάναμε προσέχουμε και δεν πάμε στο πλήθος σαν τα πρόβατα

----------


## take a break

> Θα μας το πει ο άλλος που το παίζει και γιατρός με το να αποκαλεί τους άλλους ψεκους επειδή δεν κάνουν τις δόσεις και δεν θέλουν να παίξουν κορόνα γράμμα τη ζωή τους μέχρι μια μέρα να μείνουν στον τόπο και τότε θα έρθει να σου πει ο ίδιος ε δεν πειράζει η στατιστική λέει ότι οι περισσότεροι δε πεθαίνουν κτλ κτλ.. Αλλά δεν μας λέει γιατί φοβάται αφού έχει τρυπηθεί και δεν κινδυνεύει από τον ιό που ποτέ δε είπαμε ότι δεν υπάρχει αλλά τι περιμένεις από άτομο που έχοντας κάνει την δόση του να νομίζει ότι είναι κάτι ανώτερο από τον μέσο άνθρωπό νομίζει ότι είναι κάτι που εμείς δεν είμαστε ξέρω γω..
> 
> Οπιος φοβάται να πάει να το κάνει κατάλαβες κύριε ψεκα? Δεν θα αναγκάσεις ούτε εσύ ούτε κανένας κουλης τον πολίτη το τι θα κάνει και μη φοβάσαι εμείς που δεν το κάναμε προσέχουμε και δεν πάμε στο πλήθος σαν τα πρόβατα


Προσέχω όσο δεν πάει , εννοείται πως δεν θέλω να τον κολλήσω, δύο χρόνια τώρα δεν κολλησα. Ούτε φυσικά δεν πιστεύω σε συνομωσίες αλλά αφού φοβάμαι τι να κάνω με το έτσι θέλω. Πήγα δύο φορές και δεν μπόρεσα τώρα τι πρέπει να γίνει. Φυσικά και ούτε θέλω να νοσησω ούτε να πάρω άλλο στον λαιμό μου. Άλλωστε εμείς πλέον δεν κυκλοφορούμε , πάλι εντούτοις εμείς φταίμε.

----------


## menis_644

> Προσέχω όσο δεν πάει , εννοείται πως δεν θέλω να τον κολλήσω, δύο χρόνια τώρα δεν κολλησα. Ούτε φυσικά δεν πιστεύω σε συνομωσίες αλλά αφού φοβάμαι τι να κάνω με το έτσι θέλω. Πήγα δύο φορές και δεν μπόρεσα τώρα τι πρέπει να γίνει. Φυσικά και ούτε θέλω να νοσησω ούτε να πάρω άλλο στον λαιμό μου. Άλλωστε εμείς πλέον δεν κυκλοφορούμε , πάλι εντούτοις εμείς φταίμε.


ο φοβος ειναι κυριως... πως το ξερεις οτι αν τον κολλησεις θα παθεις κατι? δηλαδη ολοι αυτοι που το κολλησαν θα επρεπε να ηταν τρομοκρατημενοι και μονο στην ιδεα αχ εχω τον ιο..... δυστυχως αυτο ειναι το οπλο της κυβερνησης ή τρομοκρατια και μετα οταν αυτο δεν πιανει η απειλη.... αυτο ειναι που με την δινη... βλεπω τα μουτρα του και θελω να τον στραγγαλισω

----------


## take a break

Είναι σοβαρή λοίμωξη και δεν ξέρεις πότε πως θα σε πάρει αλλά αν φοβάσαι κιολας το εμβόλιο, με το ζόρι δεν γίνεται. Τα μονοκλωνικά που είναι; Γιατί πήραν τόσα λίγα;

----------


## Macgyver

> η ανοΗσια της αγελης ...................και δεν ειμαι καθολου αντιεβολιαστης , περιμενω ανυπομονα να κανω και την 3η δοση .........


δεν ηξερα οτι υπηρχαν τοσοι ανοητοι μεχρι που ενεφανισθη ο ιος .........

----------


## take a break

> δεν ηξερα οτι υπηρχαν τοσοι ανοητοι μεχρι που ενεφανισθη ο ιος .........


Τι εννοείς Μακ; Ότι ποτέ δεν θα έχουμε ανοσία της αγέλης; Δεν γίνεται;

----------


## nicolina

Οχι ανοσια της αγελης ποτε δε θα εχουμε...εχουμε ομως τοση ανοησια της αγελης που δεν κρυβεται πλεον.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Οχι ανοσια της αγελης ποτε δε θα εχουμε...εχουμε ομως τοση ανοησια της αγελης που δεν κρυβεται πλεον.


https://www.2dype.gov.gr/dimosia-yge...pE6CqXP4Mdz0kQ

----------


## Remedy

> Προσέχω όσο δεν πάει , εννοείται πως δεν θέλω να τον κολλήσω, δύο χρόνια τώρα δεν κολλησα. Ούτε φυσικά δεν πιστεύω σε συνομωσίες αλλά αφού φοβάμαι τι να κάνω με το έτσι θέλω. Πήγα δύο φορές και δεν μπόρεσα τώρα τι πρέπει να γίνει. Φυσικά και ούτε θέλω να νοσησω ούτε να πάρω άλλο στον λαιμό μου. Άλλωστε εμείς πλέον δεν κυκλοφορούμε , πάλι εντούτοις εμείς φταίμε.


το οτι "εσεις" φταιτε, αποδεικνυεται ανετα, απο το οτι οι ΜΕΘ ειναι ολες κατειλλημενες κατα 80-90% απο ανεμβολιαστους.
εφοσον αποδειχθηκε οτι οι ανεμβολαιστοι ειναι α υτοι που καταληγουν στις εντατικες και σ τον θανατο, αυξησαν την πιεση για τους εμβολιασμους.

----------


## take a break

> το οτι "εσεις" φταιτε, αποδεικνυεται ανετα, απο το οτι οι ΜΕΘ ειναι ολες κατειλλημενες κατα 80-90% απο ανεμβολιαστους.
> εφοσον αποδειχθηκε οτι οι ανεμβολαιστοι ειναι α υτοι που καταληγουν στις εντατικες και σ τον θανατο, αυξησαν την πιεση για τους εμβολιασμους.


Σε λίγο θα πείτε πως φταίμε και για την κλιματική αλλαγή, την ανεργία, την ηχορύπανση κτλ.

----------


## Remedy

> Σε λίγο θα πείτε πως φταίμε και για την κλιματική αλλαγή, την ανεργία, την ηχορύπανση κτλ.


οχι, μονο για την εξαπλωση του κορονοιου φταιτε.

----------


## take a break

> οχι, μονο για την εξαπλωση του κορονοιου φταιτε.


Ναι ναι να ζητάμε τότε πιστοποιητικό ιατρικών φρόνιματων, εκεί θα φτάσουμε Μια πανδημία δεν αντιμετωπίζεται έτσι, θέλει δυνατό ΕΣΥ, θέλει σωστά φάρμακα μέτρα προστασίας κτλ. Τώρα εμείς βγήκαμε από την κυκλοφορία πάλι εμείς φταίμε;

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι ναι να ζητάμε τότε πιστοποιητικό ιατρικών φρόνιματων, εκεί θα φτάσουμε Μια πανδημία δεν αντιμετωπίζεται έτσι, θέλει δυνατό ΕΣΥ, θέλει σωστά φάρμακα μέτρα προστασίας κτλ. Τώρα εμείς βγήκαμε από την κυκλοφορία πάλι εμείς φταίμε;


καμιας χωρας το αντιστοιχο ΕΣΥ, δεν μπορει να σηκωσει τις χιλιαδες κρουσματων μιας πανδημιας. πιπιλατε πολλοι την καραμελα του ΕΣΥ, αλλα παρολο που πασχει σοβαρα σ την χωρα μας, ουτε των προηγμενων δυτικων κρατων τα νοσοκομεια σηκωνουν τον φορτο των κρουσματων του ιου, γιατι προκειται για πανδημια.
δενε ιναι δυνατον μια χωρα να αποτελειται μονο απο νοσοκομεια τα οποια οταν ληξει η πανδημια θα ειναιε ρημα.
το ΕΣΥ διαμορφωνεται για τις αναγκες ενος κρατους σε "νορμαλ" συνθηκες.
και οπως και να χει, δεν ειναι δυαντον να μιλαμε για το εσυ, οταν ο λογος που καταληγουν τοσα κρουσματα στις εντατικες ειναι οτι δεν εμβολιαζονται, ενω υπαρχει εμβολιο.

ειναι σαν να εχει πιασει ομαδικη παρακρουση σε εναν πληθυσμο και να αυτομαχαιρωνονται, να τους τρεχουν ημιθανεις στις εντατικες και να λεμε οτι φταιει το ΕΣΥ που δεν χωρανε.
εσυ φταις, οχι το ΕΣΥ.

----------


## take a break

> καμιας χωρας το αντιστοιχο ΕΣΥ, δεν μπορει να σηκωσει τις χιλιαδες κρουσματων μιας πανδημιας. πιπιλατε πολλοι την καραμελα του ΕΣΥ, αλλα παρολο που πασχει σοβαρα σ την χωρα μας, ουτε των προηγμενων δυτικων κρατων τα νοσοκομεια σηκωνουν τον φορτο των κρουσματων του ιου, γιατι προκειται για πανδημια.
> δενε ιναι δυνατον μια χωρα να αποτελειται μονο απο νοσοκομεια τα οποια οταν ληξει η πανδημια θα ειναιε ρημα.
> το ΕΣΥ διαμορφωνεται για τις αναγκες ενος κρατους σε "νορμαλ" συνθηκες.
> και οπως και να χει, δεν ειναι δυαντον να μιλαμε για το εσυ, οταν ο λογος που καταληγουν τοσα κρουσματα στις εντατικες ειναι οτι δεν εμβολιαζονται, ενω υπαρχει εμβολιο.
> 
> ειναι σαν να εχει πιασει ομαδικη παρακρουση σε εναν πληθυσμο και να αυτομαχαιρωνονται, να τους τρεχουν ημιθανεις στις εντατικες και να λεμε οτι φταιει το ΕΣΥ που δεν χωρανε.
> εσυ φταις, οχι το ΕΣΥ.


Και για την όμικρον που ήρθε από την Αφρική εγώ φταίω πάλι; Και για το ότι σε μερικούς το εμβόλιο δεν κάνει αντισώματα εγώ φταίω πάλι; Η που η ανοσία περνά στο τετραμηνο; Η που νοσούν βαριά και εμβολιασμενοι;

----------


## Noctis

> Και για την όμικρον που ήρθε από την Αφρική εγώ φταίω πάλι; Και για το ότι σε μερικούς το εμβόλιο δεν κάνει αντισώματα εγώ φταίω πάλι; Η που η ανοσία περνά στο τετραμηνο; Η που νοσούν βαριά και εμβολιασμενοι;


H όμικρον ακούστηκε ότι προήλθε από ασθενείς με AIDS. Δηλαδή από ασθενείς με ανοσοκαταστολή όπου ο ιός πολλαπλασιάζεται μέσα τους και δεν μπορούν να φτιάξουν αντισώματα. Αν υπήρχε προστασία αγέλης (δηλαδή γιααυτούς τους ανθρώπους που το εμβόλιο δε θα τους κάνει αντισώματα επειδή το ανοσοποιητικό πάσχει) ενδεχομένως να ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα. Τώρα άμα σας είναι αδιάφορο ότι ο ιος είναι φονικός κτλ και αμφισβητείτε την ιατρική κάποιος πρέπει να προστατέψει τους λογικούς και το γενικό πληθυσμό.

----------


## take a break

> H όμικρον ακούστηκε ότι προήλθε από ασθενείς με AIDS. Δηλαδή από ασθενείς με ανοσοκαταστολή όπου ο ιός πολλαπλασιάζεται μέσα τους και δεν μπορούν να φτιάξουν αντισώματα. Αν υπήρχε προστασία αγέλης (δηλαδή γιααυτούς τους ανθρώπους που το εμβόλιο δε θα τους κάνει αντισώματα επειδή το ανοσοποιητικό πάσχει) ενδεχομένως να ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα. Τώρα άμα σας είναι αδιάφορο ότι ο ιος είναι φονικός κτλ και αμφισβητείτε την ιατρική κάποιος πρέπει να προστατέψει τους λογικούς και το γενικό πληθυσμό.


Δεν αμφισβητώ την ιατρική ξέρω πως ο ιός είναι φονικός για αυτό κάνω ότι μπορώ να μην κολλήσω. Δόξα τον Θεό δεν κολλησα .Διάβασε τι γράφω στο αρχικό μήνυμα, πήγα να κάνω εμβόλιο και έγινα άσπρη σαν πανί , μισολιποθημη γύρισα σπίτι.

----------


## Remedy

> Και για την όμικρον που ήρθε από την Αφρική εγώ φταίω πάλι; Και για το ότι σε μερικούς το εμβόλιο δεν κάνει αντισώματα εγώ φταίω πάλι; Η που η ανοσία περνά στο τετραμηνο; Η που *νοσούν βαριά και εμβολιασμενοι;*


ναι, αλλα σε μικρα , διαχειρισιμα ποσοστα.
αν ολοι οσοι επιτρεπεται να εμβολιαστουν, ηταν εμβολιασμενοι, οι βαρια νοσουντες, δεν θα γονατιζαν το συστημα υγειας, γιατι θα ηταν λιγοι.
αν ολοι οσοι επιτρεπεται να εμβολιαστουν, εμβολιαζονταν, θα μπορουσαν να μεινουν ανεμβολιαστοι αυτοι που δεν επιτρεπεται να εμβολιαστουν χωρις να εχουν βεβαιο θανατο...
για το τετραμηνο δεν φταιει κανεις, και δεν ειναι προβλημα. ουτε η ανοσια της γριππης διαρκει. επαναλαμβανεις το εμβολιο και τελος.
να λεμε καλα που δεν μας βαζουν να το χρυσοπληρωνουμε σε ιδιωτες ιατρους..

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν αμφισβητώ την ιατρική ξέρω πως ο ιός είναι φονικός για αυτό κάνω ότι μπορώ να μην κολλήσω. Δόξα τον Θεό δεν κολλησα .Διάβασε τι γράφω στο αρχικό μήνυμα, πήγα να κάνω εμβόλιο και έγινα άσπρη σαν πανί , μισολιποθημη γύρισα σπίτι.


σε ποια πολη εισαι;
εμπιστευσου τα εμβολιαστικα κεντρα.
εχουν πληρη οργανωση για ατομα που δεν δεχονται καλα ενεσεις και εμβολιασμους.
αν αποφασισεις να πας, σου μιλαει πρωτα γιατρος.
εκει, θα πεις οτι εχεις λιποθυμικες τασεις στις ενεσεις, ακομα και στην σκεψη.
θα σε βαλουν σε εξεταστηριο και θα σε παρακολουθησουν οσο χρειαστει. δεν θα στο κανουν στα ορθια και θα σε διωξουν.
δεν χρειαζεται να προχωρησεις μεχρι τελους, αν στραβωσεις, αλλα κανε την επισκεψη, κανε την συζητηση με τον γιατρο, και αναλογα τι θα σου πει , αποφασισε εκει.

----------


## Noctis

> Και για την όμικρον που ήρθε από την Αφρική εγώ φταίω πάλι; Και για το ότι σε μερικούς το εμβόλιο δεν κάνει αντισώματα εγώ φταίω πάλι; Η που η ανοσία περνά στο τετραμηνο; Η που νοσούν βαριά και εμβολιασμενοι;


Εφόσον έχεις κατάθλιψη, που στην τυπική της μορφή δεν βλέπω λόγο να σου δημιουργεί θέμα με το εμβόλιο, συζήτησε το με τον γιατρό σου για το πως να το διαχειριστείς. Ο εμβολιασμός είναι πράξη κοινωνικής ευθύνης. Η ομάδα των ανεμβολίαστων αυξάνει τις νοσηλείες στις ΜΕΘ, στα νοσοκομεία, εξουθενώνει τους εξουθενωμένους γιατρούς, στοιχίζει τα κερατιάτικα στο σύστημα υγείας, βλάπτει την εκπαίδευση των νέων γιατρών. Εσύ έχεις κάποια ψυχοσωματικά αφού έγινες άσπρη όπως λες, αλλά προσπάθησε να επιβληθείς στον εαυτό σου και μίλα με τον ψυχίατρο. Με το να εμβολιαστείς πέραν ότι μπορεί να σώσεις τη ζωή σου, μπορεί να σώσεις και τη ζωή κάποιου άλλου/άλλων. Έχουν ξεκληρστεί οικογένενιες. Δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για σκέψεις και "ατομικές έρευνες". Είμαστε σε ένα είδος πολέμου. Θέλει δράση.

----------


## Noctis

> Είναι σοβαρή λοίμωξη και δεν ξέρεις πότε πως θα σε πάρει αλλά αν φοβάσαι κιολας το εμβόλιο, με το ζόρι δεν γίνεται. Τα μονοκλωνικά που είναι; Γιατί πήραν τόσα λίγα;


Μήν έχεις αυταπάτες ότι τα μονοκλωνικά θα τους σώσουν όλους. Και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί φοβάσαι τα μονοκλωνικά και όχι το εμβόλιο. Γιατί τα θεωρείς ασφαλέστερα όταν η γνώση και η εφαρμογή των εμβολίων είναι συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερη; Γιατί να χρεώνεται το σύστημα υγείας 1000 ευρώ για μονοκλωνικά και όχι 10; Σκέψου αυτά τα πράγματα. Τα μονοκλωνικά ούτε τι είναι φαντάζομαι δεν ξέρεις αλλά έμαθε ακόμα και η προγιαγιά μου φέτος βιολογία.

----------


## take a break

> Εφόσον έχεις κατάθλιψη, που στην τυπική της μορφή δεν βλέπω λόγο να σου δημιουργεί θέμα με το εμβόλιο, συζήτησε το με τον γιατρό σου για το πως να το διαχειριστείς. Ο εμβολιασμός είναι πράξη κοινωνικής ευθύνης. Η ομάδα των ανεμβολίαστων αυξάνει τις νοσηλείες στις ΜΕΘ, στα νοσοκομεία, εξουθενώνει τους εξουθενωμένους γιατρούς, στοιχίζει τα κερατιάτικα στο σύστημα υγείας, βλάπτει την εκπαίδευση των νέων γιατρών. Εσύ έχεις κάποια ψυχοσωματικά αφού έγινες άσπρη όπως λες, αλλά προσπάθησε να επιβληθείς στον εαυτό σου και μίλα με τον ψυχίατρο. Με το να εμβολιαστείς πέραν ότι μπορεί να σώσεις τη ζωή σου, μπορεί να σώσεις και τη ζωή κάποιου άλλου/άλλων. Έχουν ξεκληρστεί οικογένενιες. Δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για σκέψεις και "ατομικές έρευνες". Είμαστε σε ένα είδος πολέμου. Θέλει δράση.


Εχετε δίκιο σε ότι λέτε και για όλα αυτά κάθομαι μέσα. Έχουμε πόλεμο , ένα είδος πολέμου και το ξέρω , τώρα πόσο θα κάτσω και μέσα είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## take a break

> σε ποια πολη εισαι;
> εμπιστευσου τα εμβολιαστικα κεντρα.
> εχουν πληρη οργανωση για ατομα που δεν δεχονται καλα ενεσεις και εμβολιασμους.
> αν αποφασισεις να πας, σου μιλαει πρωτα γιατρος.
> εκει, θα πεις οτι εχεις λιποθυμικες τασεις στις ενεσεις, ακομα και στην σκεψη.
> θα σε βαλουν σε εξεταστηριο και θα σε παρακολουθησουν οσο χρειαστει. δεν θα στο κανουν στα ορθια και θα σε διωξουν.
> δεν χρειαζεται να προχωρησεις μεχρι τελους, αν στραβωσεις, αλλα κανε την επισκεψη, κανε την συζητηση με τον γιατρο, και αναλογα τι θα σου πει , αποφασισε εκει.


Δεν έχω διόλου θέμα με τις βελόνες με το μετά έχω μην πάθω καρδιά και πάω στον ύπνο μου. Βάζω σκέψεις δυστυχώς.

----------


## Sokolat29

Χαχχαχα εμείς φταίμε κ για αυτή !Σε παρακαλω !

----------


## Sokolat29

Ρε φίλε Νοκτις όλα τα ξέρεις πια και είσαι κ τόσο ενεργό μέλος στο psychology forum ; Παιδιά τώρα είδα τα σχόλια σας και πάλι καλά είμαστε αρκετοί που έχουμε ακόμα γνώση και κρίση ! Φυσικά και δεν θέλω να συμμετέχω στη συζήτηση μαζί σου .. όπως προείπες τα τούβλα δεν αλλάζουν γνώμη ! Κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρεις ! Καλή συνέχεια ! Και καλές υπόλοιπες δόσεις !

----------


## Noctis

> Ρε φίλε Νοκτις όλα τα ξέρεις πια και είσαι κ τόσο ενεργό μέλος στο psychology forum ; Παιδιά τώρα είδα τα σχόλια σας και πάλι καλά είμαστε αρκετοί που έχουμε ακόμα γνώση και κρίση ! Φυσικά και δεν θέλω να συμμετέχω στη συζήτηση μαζί σου .. όπως προείπες τα τούβλα δεν αλλάζουν γνώμη ! Κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρεις ! Καλή συνέχεια ! Και καλές υπόλοιπες δόσεις !


Θεωρείς ότι η συμμετοχή στο φορουμ επηρεάζει δυσμενώς τις γνώσεις μου; Εγώ θα αλλάξω γνώμη εφόσον υπάρχει κάποιο πειστικό επιχείρημα. Οι νεκροί και τα τούβλα δεν αλλάζουν.

----------


## KARMA

Εσύ που ξέρεις τα πολλά κι ο νους σου κατεβάζει, χίλια κοντάρια σίδερο πόσες βελόνες βγάζει?

----------


## ladybird12

Αυτά τά δύο χρόνια με τήν καραντινα, αρκετοί έχουν γνώμη καί βαθιά γνώση για επιστημονικά θέματα που άλλοι κάνουν δεκαπέντε χρόνια να τά μάθουν!!!!

----------


## Sokolat29

Οκ δεξου λοιπόν και την αντίθετη άποψη και μην έχεις παρωπίδες.. 
Επηρεάζεις τόσο πολύ κόσμο εδώ μέσα που παλεύει με τον εαυτό του αν θέλει να εμβολιαστεί και αν όχι. Δεν ξέρεις και δεν ξέρουμε παρά πολλά ! Ούτε οι επιστήμονες δεν ξέρουν ! Ο επιστήμων πίσω από το pfizer όταν ρωτήθηκε αν έχει κάνει το εμβόλιο και όλοι περίμεναν το προφανές , είπε ότι δεν το έκανε γιατί δε θεωρεί ότι υπάρχει λόγος να το κάνει... Άσε λοιπόν τον κάθε άνθρωπο να αποφασιζει παρέα με τον δικό του γιατρο και σύμφωνα με τις δικές του προσωπικές εξετάσεις εάν κάνει η δεν κάνει το εμβόλιο ! Ας μην επεμβαίνουμε στη ζωή του καθενός ! Καθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός ... Μην πέφτεις και εσύ στη λούμπα που οι δημοσιογράφοι και οι γιατροί της τηλεόρασης χάραξαν ! Εκτός πια αν έχεις κάποιο ώφελος και παίρνεις ποσοστα απ' την κυβέρνηση ! let people decide for their lives !

----------


## Noctis

> Οκ δεξου λοιπόν και την αντίθετη άποψη και μην έχεις παρωπίδες.. 
> Επηρεάζεις τόσο πολύ κόσμο εδώ μέσα που παλεύει με τον εαυτό του αν θέλει να εμβολιαστεί και αν όχι. Δεν ξέρεις και δεν ξέρουμε παρά πολλά ! Ούτε οι επιστήμονες δεν ξέρουν ! Ο επιστήμων πίσω από το pfizer όταν ρωτήθηκε αν έχει κάνει το εμβόλιο και όλοι περίμεναν το προφανές , είπε ότι δεν το έκανε γιατί δε θεωρεί ότι υπάρχει λόγος να το κάνει... Άσε λοιπόν τον κάθε άνθρωπο να αποφασιζει παρέα με τον δικό του γιατρο και σύμφωνα με τις δικές του προσωπικές εξετάσεις εάν κάνει η δεν κάνει το εμβόλιο ! Ας μην επεμβαίνουμε στη ζωή του καθενός ! Καθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός ... Μην πέφτεις και εσύ στη λούμπα που οι δημοσιογράφοι και οι γιατροί της τηλεόρασης χάραξαν ! Εκτός πια αν έχεις κάποιο ώφελος και παίρνεις ποσοστα απ' την κυβέρνηση ! let people decide for their lives !


Πες μου κάποιο σοβαρό επιχείρημα και θα το δεχτώ. Αν επηρεάζω προς κάποια κατεύθυνση είναι αυτή του ΠΟΥ, του ΕΟΔΥ και της δυτικής ιατρικής γενικότερα. Αυτό για τον επιστήμονα που λες δεν το ξερω, εχεις καποια πηγη να το δω; Σε θέματα δημόσιας υγείας δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Για αυτό και ο εμβολιασμός γίνεται υποχρεωτικός. Έχουμε τόσες μελέτες για θνητότητα covid και εμβολίων με του covid να ναι τάξεις μεγέθους μεγαλύτερος και κάποιοι επιμένουν να φοβούνται τα εμβόλια. Κάποιοι προτιμούν τα μονοκλωνικά για τα οποία ξέρουμε ακόμα λγότερα. Σε θέματα δημόσιας υγείας, οι αποφάσεις παίρνονται κεντρικά. Γιατί εσύ μπορεί να αποφάσισες οτι θες να πας απο κοβιντ, η γιαγια που κολλησε ομως δεν το ηθελε. Πρεπει να σκεφτομαστε τον διπλανο και οχι μονο την παρτη μας

----------


## KARMA

«Ένας βιαστής μια φόρα έπιασε δύο κοπέλες και τίς κλείδωσε στο υπόγειο.
Τούς είπε αν θέλετε την ζωή σας πίσω θα πρέπει να μου κάτσετε από μία φορά και θα είστε ελεύθερες τότε να πάτε πίσω στην ζωή σας.
Στήν αρχή είπαν όχι και οι δύο 
Βέβαια αργότερα έριξε την άμυνα της η μία και είπε ας πάει στα κομμάτια και τον κάλεσε να κατέβει.
Τότε ο βιαστής κατέβηκε και έγινε αυτό πού έγινε.

Όταν τελείωσε η πράξη 
της είπε πολύ καλά τα πήγες αλλά συγνώμη πρέπει να το κάνουμε άλλη μία φορά για να φύγεις.
Τότε αυτή είπε "Ε αφού το έκανα μία ας το κάνω άλλη μια να πάρω πίσω την ζωή μου"
Το κάνανε ακόμα μια φορά και βγήκε έξω αυτός και ξανά κλείδωσε την πόρτα.

Τότε αυτή που είχε βιαστεί άρχισε να τον ρωτάει πίσω απ την κλειστή πόρτα για πιο λόγο δεν την αφήνει να φύγει όπως υποσχέθηκε.
Της είπε πως "Η φίλη σου φταίει και ότι αν μου είχε κάτσει και αυτή" τώρα θα ήσουν ελεύθερη να πας πίσω στην ζωή σου.
Επειδή λοιπόν η φίλη σου είναι αρνήτρια του βιασμού θα σε βιάσω ακόμα μια φορά εσένα αύριο και θα είσαι τότε ελεύθερη."
Τότε η βιασμένη κοπέλα στάθηκε για λίγο και άρχισε να κράζει την κοπέλα που είπε όχι.

Την κατηγορούσε γιατί έχασε την ελευθερία της και την ρώταγε αν είναι εξυπνάδα αυτό που κάνει και πως εξαιτίας της υψηλής ηθικής της θα παραμείνουν εγκλωβισμένες στο υπόγειο.
Τότε η αβίαστη κοπέλα είπε πώς είτε του κάτσουμε και οι δύο είτε όχι αυτός θα μας κρατάει εδώ να μας βιάζει συνεχόμενα , 
οπότε πρέπει την επόμενη φορά που θα έρθει να του στήσουμε ενέδρα να τον χτυπήσουμε και να φύγουμε.

Τότε η βιασμένη άρχισε να της λέει πως πρέπει να κάτσει και αυτή σε αυτόν ,
διότι το είχε ήδη κάνει και δεν θεωρούσε δίκαιο να φύγει απ εκεί μέσα η άλλη χωρίς να βιαστεί και αυτή.
Και έτσι απλά ποτέ δεν απελευθερώθηκαν αυτές οι δύο κοπέλες.

Όπου κοπέλες βάλε την λέξη πολίτες.
Όπου βιαστής βάλε την λέξη κράτος.
Όπου υπόγειό βάλε την λέξη πανδημία.
Όπου ενέδρα βάλε την λέξη επανάσταση.

Ποτέ δεν κάνεις συμφωνία με τον βιαστή σου , 
γιατί είναι μονόδρομος το να βιαστείς ακόμα περισσότερο. 
Ούτε μπορείς να κατηγορείς τον άλλον που δεν βιάστηκε ...
Ο εχθρός σου πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι είναι αυτός που σε βίασε , και όχι αυτός που δεν κάθησε να βιαστεί όπως εσύ .
Αν κατάλαβες κατάλαβες , αν όχι καλή σου τύχη.

(Κείμενο από Facebook)

----------


## Noctis

Για τον Sokolat29 θα απαντήσω εγώ αφού εκείνος δεν απαντάει. Η πηγή που λέει ότι αυτοί που βρηκαν το εμβολιο της pfizer δεν εμβολιάστηκαν δεν είναι έγκυρη

https://www.ellinikahoaxes.gr/2021/1...isinformation/

Ελπίζω στο μέλλον να ψάχνεις καλύτερα τις πηγές σου. Η απλα να ακούς τον ΠΟΥ και τους γιατρούς αφού δεν είσαι ο ίδιος ερευνητής.

Για τον @KARMA

Εσύ τι ακριβώς καταλαβαίνεις όταν σε ένα θέμα δημόσιας υγείας βάζεις μια φανταστική ιστορία όπου και καλά έχει διδακτικό σκοπό; Σε όλους όσους χασαν συγγενείς από COVID, σε όσους ήρθαν σε επαφή και τελικά δεν κόλλησαν ή εμβολιάστηκαν αλλά και σε όσους νόσησαν αλλά σώθηκαν επειδή είχαν εμβολιαστεί τι θα πεις; Ότι προτρέπεις με ασυνάρτητες ιστορίες να μην εμβολιαστούν; Ούτε επίκληση στο συναίσθημα κάνουμε ούτε παραβολές δίνουμε. Μιλάμε με στοιχεία. Αν θες να ζήσεις σε δικό σου κόσμοζήσε, αλλά το να παίρνεις κόσμο στο λαιμό σου δεν είναι δικαίωμα σου. Όλη την περσινή χρονιά δούλευα με δείγματα covid άπειρες ώρες. Όλοι οι ειδικευόμενοι που ξέρω έχουν ψοφίσει έχουν να θυμούνται τι τράβηξαν και ουρλιάζουν να εμβολιαστούν όλοι μπας και σταματήσει όλο αυτό. Και έχουμε εσένα και τους ομοίους σου που μας θεωρείς όλους εμάς ηλίθιους και που εσύ ξέρεις γιατί έτσι. Ότι να ναι.

----------


## KARMA

> Για τον Sokolat29 θα απαντήσω εγώ αφού εκείνος δεν απαντάει. Η πηγή που λέει ότι αυτοί που βρηκαν το εμβολιο της pfizer δεν εμβολιάστηκαν δεν είναι έγκυρη
> 
> https://www.ellinikahoaxes.gr/2021/1...isinformation/
> 
> Ελπίζω στο μέλλον να ψάχνεις καλύτερα τις πηγές σου. Η απλα να ακούς τον ΠΟΥ και τους γιατρούς αφού δεν είσαι ο ίδιος ερευνητής.
> 
> Για τον @KARMA
> 
> Εσύ τι ακριβώς καταλαβαίνεις όταν σε ένα θέμα δημόσιας υγείας βάζεις μια φανταστική ιστορία όπου και καλά έχει διδακτικό σκοπό; Σε όλους όσους χασαν συγγενείς από COVID, σε όσους ήρθαν σε επαφή και τελικά δεν κόλλησαν ή εμβολιάστηκαν αλλά και σε όσους νόσησαν αλλά σώθηκαν επειδή είχαν εμβολιαστεί τι θα πεις; Ότι προτρέπεις με ασυνάρτητες ιστορίες να μην εμβολιαστούν; Ούτε επίκληση στο συναίσθημα κάνουμε ούτε παραβολές δίνουμε. Μιλάμε με στοιχεία. Αν θες να ζήσεις σε δικό σου κόσμοζήσε, αλλά το να παίρνεις κόσμο στο λαιμό σου δεν είναι δικαίωμα σου. Όλη την περσινή χρονιά δούλευα με δείγματα covid άπειρες ώρες. Όλοι οι ειδικευόμενοι που ξέρω έχουν ψοφίσει έχουν να θυμούνται τι τράβηξαν και ουρλιάζουν να εμβολιαστούν όλοι μπας και σταματήσει όλο αυτό. Και έχουμε εσένα και τους ομοίους σου που μας θεωρείς όλους εμάς ηλίθιους και που εσύ ξέρεις γιατί έτσι. Ότι να ναι.


Εγώ φίλε δεν είμαι ούτε κατά ούτε υπέρ δεν λέω στον κόσμο τι να κάνει.. Και επειδή νόσησα και παρατριχα δεν κόλλησαν ο γονείς μου που ειναι 60 σκέφτομαι να το κάνω. Έχεις κάποια λίστα αποτελεσματικότητας των εμβολίων μήπως? Σκέφτομαι να κάνω το jonson.

----------


## Noctis

> Εγώ φίλε δεν είμαι ούτε κατά ούτε υπέρ δεν λέω στον κόσμο τι να κάνει.. Και επειδή νόσησα και παρατριχα δεν κόλλησαν ο γονείς μου που ειναι 60 σκέφτομαι να το κάνω. Έχεις κάποια λίστα αποτελεσματικότητας των εμβολίων μήπως? Σκέφτομαι να κάνω το jonson.


Το δεν είμαι ούτε υπέρ ούτε κατά είναι ένα επιχείρημα όσων και καλά το ψάχνουν. Μόνο που ο ιός προχωράει. Όποιος μετά από τόσους μήνες δεν έχει εμβολιαστεί επεδή και καλά το έψαχνε είναι κατά. Όλατα τα άλλα τα ακούω βερεσέ.

----------


## KARMA

> Το δεν είμαι ούτε υπέρ ούτε κατά είναι ένα επιχείρημα όσων και καλά το ψάχνουν. Μόνο που ο ιός προχωράει. Όποιος μετά από τόσους μήνες δεν έχει εμβολιαστεί επεδή και καλά το έψαχνε είναι κατά. Όλατα τα άλλα τα ακούω βερεσέ.


Γνωρίζεις αν το Johnson είναι μονοδοσικο?

----------


## [email protected]

> Γνωρίζεις αν το Johnson είναι μονοδοσικο?


Κανενα εμβολιο δεν ειναι μονοδοσικο…

----------


## KARMA

> Κανενα εμβολιο δεν ειναι μονοδοσικο…


Ναι αλλά αυτό δεν είναι mrna σωστά?

----------


## Noctis

> Ναι αλλά αυτό δεν είναι mrna σωστά?


Αφού όλα αυτά μπορείς να τα βρεις, πιο εύκολα και από κουλές ιστορίες του φβ, γιατι δεν ρωτας απευθείας αυτό που θέλεις;

----------


## [email protected]

> Ναι αλλά αυτό δεν είναι mrna σωστά?


 το τζονσον οχι δεν εχει mrna αλλα δεν ειναι ουτε σαν τα παραδοσιακα εμβολια που εχουμε κανει.

----------


## Alex cha

Το μόνο εμβόλιο που είναι παραδοσιακό είναι το sinovac αλλά ακόμα δεν έχει έρθει εύρωπη

----------


## take a break

> Το μόνο εμβόλιο που είναι παραδοσιακό είναι το sinovac αλλά ακόμα δεν έχει έρθει εύρωπη


Δηλειναι σαν το αντιγρηπικο;

----------


## take a break

H Ολλανδία κλεινει με σκληρό λοκνταουν και με εμβολιασμενους το 85 τοις εκατο

----------


## KARMA

> H Ολλανδία κλεινει με σκληρό λοκνταουν και με εμβολιασμενους το 85 τοις εκατο


Πιστεύω κι εδώ το ιδο θα γίνει, γιατί ο κουλης ότι κάνουν οι άλλες χώρες το εφαρμόζει κ εδώ.. Εκτός αν κάνει ΛΟΚΝΤΑΟΥΝ μόνο για ανεμβολιαστους

----------


## Elenia781

Και ερευνα στη Γαλλια που λέει το 38% των ασθενών ειναι ανεμβολίαστο. Οποτε το 62%, τι είναι? νιαου

----------


## KARMA

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση πριν κάνω το εμβόλιο από που μπορώ να πάρω παραπεμπτικο για εξετάσεις? Στο ΙΚΑ δίνουν ή στα κεπ?

----------


## take a break

Δεν μας λέγανε πως με 85 τοις εκατό εμβολιασμό αποκτάς ανοσία πληθυσμού για να κάνει η Ολλανδία αυστηρό λοκνταουν Χριστούγεννα δεν είναι έτσι διόλου. Και μην πείτε πως φταίει το 15 τοις εκατό πάλι.

----------


## Elenia781

Κανανε μνημόσυνο και μαζεύτηκαν 13 εμβολιασμενοι για να φάνε. Αυτό δεν είναι συνοστισμός? και 30 δοσεις να κανουνε αφου δεν προσεχουν θα κολλησουν. Σε αλλο σπιτι μαζευτηκαν 5 εμβολιασμενοι και μια 65 ετων ανεμβολιαστη. Ολοι κολλησαν εκτος απο αυτην. true stories απο το περιβάλλον μου. Γεια σας!

----------


## take a break

Στα σοσιαλ αν δεις είναι σε μπαράκια ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο, χωρίς μάσκα χωρίς αποστάσεις, μετά ο λογαριασμός πάλι στους ανεμβολιαστους θα πάει πού για να πιούμε με αυτό το κρύο έναν καφέ έχουμε πλευριτωσει.

----------


## menis_644

> Πιστεύω κι εδώ το ιδο θα γίνει, γιατί ο κουλης ότι κάνουν οι άλλες χώρες το εφαρμόζει κ εδώ.. Εκτός αν κάνει ΛΟΚΝΤΑΟΥΝ μόνο για ανεμβολιαστους


ο κουλης???? χαχαχα..... αντιγραφη κανονικη γινετε αυτα τα χρονια

----------


## take a break

> ο κουλης???? χαχαχα..... αντιγραφη κανονικη γινετε αυτα τα χρονια


Δεν κάνουμε εμείς λοκνταουν δεν υπάρχει σάλιο, ο καθένας ας περιορίσει λίγο τις μετακινήσεις του, έρχεται τσουνάμι.

----------


## KARMA

> Δεν κάνουμε εμείς λοκνταουν δεν υπάρχει σάλιο, ο καθένας ας περιορίσει λίγο τις μετακινήσεις του, έρχεται τσουνάμι.


Είναι σαν να λες βάλε αντιηλιακό εσύ για να μην καώ εγώ.. Πρώτη φορά βλέπω άτομα θωρακισμένα από το θαυματουργό αυτό αμφισβήτησης εμβόλιο με έγκριση για έκτακτη ανάγκη μόνο! Το παιχνίδι δεν είναι ο ιός είναι η δοκιμασία το αν είμαστε υπάκουα σκυλάκια, για τους επόμενους αόρατους η ορατούς εχθρούς που μας προιδοποιούν πχ με το λιώσιμο τον πάγων κλιματική αλλαγή κτλ ! Η μητέρα μου πρόσεχε 2 γυναίκες πήγαινε της μαγείρευε τις φρόντιζε, είχαν κάνει το εμβόλιο και τώρα είναι στο νοσοκομείο και οι 2, έχασε την δουλειά της η γυναίκα.. Έχουμε να δούμε τρελά πράγματα. Όπως οταν άλλαξε η δραχμή σε ευρώ χαιρόμασταν λες και ήταν κάτι σπουδαίο για πάρε τώρα με 1000/ 3€ σημερινά δραχμές τσιγάρα κάρτα και καφέ... Ότι λένε τα κανάλια είναι ψέματα
Πήραν επιπλέον 5 εκατομμύρια για να κελαιδανε και όχι να ενημερώνουν σωστά! Την διαδήλωση χθες δεν την έδειξαν καν με τόσο κόσμο γιατί θέλουν να βλέπουμε μόνο την μια πλευρά που τους βολεύει, αν πάθεις κάτι από την βελόνα δεν μπορείς να κατηγορήσεις ούτε τον γιατρό σου ούτε τον υπεύθυνο της φαρμακοβιομηχανίας. Εσάς δηλαδή σας φενεται νορμάλ που από ένα loby επιστημονικό να ξεφεύγει κάποιος ιός..

Τρύπιες σουφρες μας κυβερνάνε που δεν έχουν κολλήσει ούτε 1 ένσημο στη ζωή τους αλλά έχουν ο καθένας τους εκατομμύρια χρέη που με έναν νόμο διαγράφονται και σου κουνάνε το δάχτυλο.

----------


## take a break

Σε μεγάλες ηλικίες φαίνεται δεν λειτουργεί το εμβόλιο ούτε σε ανθρώπους με χρόνια νοσήματα και ας είναι και νέα άτομα. Χρειαζόμαστε και τα μονοκλωνικά και τα μέτρα προστασίας και τοπικά λοκνταουν η μερικά και φάρμακα όλα συνδυαστικά και καλό ΕΣΥ. Κάρμα εγώ πιστεύω ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με έναν θανατηφόρο ιό και αν δν είχα χρόνια κατάθλιψη θα ΧΑ κάνει το εμβόλιο.

----------


## take a break

Yπαρχει κανείς να νομίζει πως περνά κορονοιο και να χει συμπτώματα περίεργα , στην ουσία να βγαίνουν αρνητικά τα ραπίντ; Δυστυχώς ο κορονοιος μου έγινε δεύτερη φύση.

----------


## nicolina

Τις τελευταιες δεκα μερες σερνεται μια ιωση με πονολαιμο και μπουκωμα και κραταει και πολλες μερες.

----------


## Marilou

> Yπαρχει κανείς να νομίζει πως περνά κορονοιο και να χει συμπτώματα περίεργα , στην ουσία να βγαίνουν αρνητικά τα ραπίντ; Δυστυχώς ο κορονοιος μου έγινε δεύτερη φύση.


Εχουμε περασει μια ιωση οικογενειακος με ολα τα συπτωματα του κοβιντ..Μεχρι και απωλεια γευσης ..
Εγω ακομα ειμαι με τρελο μπουκωμα και μια φοβερη εξαντληση ..
Δεν μπορω να σου πω ποσα τεστ εχουμε κανει και συνεχιζω να κανω γιατι δουλευω κανονικα και ολα βγαινουν αρνητικα .

Ο γιατρος μας, μας ενημερωσε πως περναμε την κλασικη γριπη -ιωση της εποχης ,δεν εξαφανιστηκαν αυτες και υπαρχει μονο ο κοβιντ, οποτε ειμαι ηρεμη απο αυτο το κομματι ..Απλα θα καθυστερησουμε να κανουμε την τριτη δοση του εμβολιου γιατι πρεπει να συνελθουμε πληρως .

----------


## Macgyver

> Τις τελευταιες δεκα μερες σερνεται μια ιωση με πονολαιμο και μπουκωμα και κραταει και πολλες μερες.


ατιμη ιωση, ταλαιπωρει πολυ κοσμο........

----------


## take a break

> Εχουμε περασει μια ιωση οικογενειακος με ολα τα συπτωματα του κοβιντ..Μεχρι και απωλεια γευσης ..
> Εγω ακομα ειμαι με τρελο μπουκωμα και μια φοβερη εξαντληση ..
> Δεν μπορω να σου πω ποσα τεστ εχουμε κανει και συνεχιζω να κανω γιατι δουλευω κανονικα και ολα βγαινουν αρνητικα .
> 
> Ο γιατρος μας, μας ενημερωσε πως περναμε την κλασικη γριπη -ιωση της εποχης ,δεν εξαφανιστηκαν αυτες και υπαρχει μονο ο κοβιντ, οποτε ειμαι ηρεμη απο αυτο το κομματι ..Απλα θα καθυστερησουμε να κανουμε την τριτη δοση του εμβολιου γιατι πρεπει να συνελθουμε πληρως .


Marilou , μια από τα ίδια ίωση περνάω από το πολύ κρύο που τρώω έξω στα καφε. Που φτάσαμε να πανικοβαλομαστε με 37 πυρετό. Βήχει ο άλλος και τον κοιτάς περιεργα

----------


## Marilou

> Marilou , μια από τα ίδια ίωση περνάω από το πολύ κρύο που τρώω έξω στα καφε. Που φτάσαμε να πανικοβαλομαστε με 37 πυρετό. Βήχει ο άλλος και τον κοιτάς περιεργα


Yπομονη και να ξερεις οτι πολλοι ειναι ετσι και ειδικα οι επομενοι 2 μηνες που ερχονται θα ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολοι .
Παντα ξερω και απο τα παιδια Ιανουαριος-Φεβρουαριος ο κοινος ιος της γριπης εκανε πάρτι στην κυριολεξια ,γινοντουσαν μαθηματα με το 1/3 των παιδιων οποτε αυτα να σκεφτεσαι και να ηρεμησεις .
Παρε αρκετες βιταμινουλες να εχεις γερο οργανισμο και να ντυνεσαι καλα στην δουλεια σου !

----------


## take a break

> Yπομονη και να ξερεις οτι πολλοι ειναι ετσι και ειδικα οι επομενοι 2 μηνες που ερχονται θα ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολοι .
> Παντα ξερω και απο τα παιδια Ιανουαριος-Φεβρουαριος ο κοινος ιος της γριπης εκανε πάρτι στην κυριολεξια ,γινοντουσαν μαθηματα με το 1/3 των παιδιων οποτε αυτα να σκεφτεσαι και να ηρεμησεις .
> Παρε αρκετες βιταμινουλες να εχεις γερο οργανισμο και να ντυνεσαι καλα στην δουλεια σου !


Τωρα Μαριλου πάω στον παθολόγο σίγουρα δεν είναι κοβιντ κάνω και εμετό.

----------


## Remedy

> *Σε μεγάλες ηλικίες φαίνεται δεν λειτουργεί το εμβόλιο ούτε σε ανθρώπους με χρόνια νοσήματα και ας είναι και νέα άτομα.* Χρειαζόμαστε και τα μονοκλωνικά και τα μέτρα προστασίας και τοπικά λοκνταουν η μερικά και φάρμακα όλα συνδυαστικά και καλό ΕΣΥ. Κάρμα εγώ πιστεύω ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με έναν θανατηφόρο ιό και αν δν είχα χρόνια κατάθλιψη θα ΧΑ κάνει το εμβόλιο.


ποιος σου ειπε οτι δεν λειτουργει το εμβολιο σε ηλικιωμενους;;; ξερεις ποσοι εχουν σωθει, επειδη ηταν εμβολιασμενοι; το ιδιο ισχυει και με τα χρονια νοσηματα.
τοα ντιθετο συμβαινει. και οι ηλικιωμενοι και οι χρονιοι ασθενεις 9εκτος απο πολυ συγκεκριμενες παθησεις), ειναι οι βασικοι που πρεπει να εμβολιαζονται.

----------


## Marilou

> Τωρα Μαριλου πάω στον παθολόγο σίγουρα δεν είναι κοβιντ κάνω και εμετό.


Περαστικα ρε συ να μας πεις νεα σου !

----------


## KARMA

Μου αρέσει που ρίχνετε το φταίξιμο σε ότι άλλο παρά στο μπόλι, δεν θέλετε να το σκεφτείτε καν ότι μπορεί να είναι παρενέργεια από αυτό. Έχω γνωστούς που λένε καταλαβαίνουν διαφορά μετά την ένεση κούραση εξάντληση αδυναμία κτλ κτλ όχι δεν είναι από αυτό από την δουλειά είναι και το κρύο..

----------


## nicolina

Ε αμα το λενε οι γνωστοι σου ....ετσι θα ειναι

----------


## Lina87

...........
.........

----------


## Lina87

> Καί εγώ πολύ φοβόμουν, πάρα πολύ.
> Αλλά παρακολουθούσα μία γιατρό στα σοσιαλ που πολλές φορές μίλαγε για τά εμβόλια καί τό συγκεκριμένο εμβόλιο καί ηρεμούσα. Διαβαζα καί τίς έρευνες που όλες δείχνουν υπέρ τού εμβολίου καί ηρεμησα πήγα καί τό έκανα.
> Τίποτα από αυτά που σκεφτόμουν δεν έπαθα.


Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις ποια είναι αυτή η γιατρός και πού μπορώ μα βρω αυτά που έχει πει; Ενδιαφέρομαι πάρα πολύ

----------

